# اسئلة فى برنامج safe



## *مهندسة* (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان لدى عمود ثمانى اريد تعرفية على برنامج safe طبعا لا يوجد هذا الشكل فى البرنامج
ساقوم بتصديرة من الاتوكاد 
و لكن كيف لى ان اعرفة على انة عمود اذا كان لا يوجد نموذج مماثل له على ال safe

, ال drop panel هل صحيح ان اضعة فى layer : area و احددة بامر polyline

بالنسبة للسلم عندما اريد تصديرة للسيف اضعة عل الاتوكاد فى اى layer?? و باى امر line ام polyline??


سؤال اخر ما هى cantilever transfer wall و ما فائدتها


----------



## fahad aldoory (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم : 
بالنسبة لل safe لم اجرب ان اعمل هذا الامر من خلال البرنامج بل بواسطة الاوتوكاد 
وبالنسبة للسلم اذا كنت متمكنة في الاوتوكاد فيمكن عمل السلم ببلوك موحد وجعله باي لاير تريدينها انت حسب الشكل المرسوم والموجود في الاوتوكاد ..
ونوع الخط المستخدم لا يفرق في الsafe الاهم هو الجزء المستور من خارج البرنامج
واعتقد حسب معلوماتي الهندسية انك لا تحتاجين هذا الجهد اذا كنت متمكنة في الاوتوكاد


----------



## *مهندسة* (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الرد
الرسم بالفعل عندى على الاتوكاد و لكنى اضيف layerالتى يعرفها ال safe و هى : point,line ,area,grids,strip A,strip B 
و لكنى احتاج اجابة الاسئلة ف المشاركة السابقة و شكرا


----------



## fahad aldoory (28 يوليو 2011)

لقد اضفت الطبقات التي اشرت اليها بالفعل لم تعمل 
لكن بالنسبة للعمود الثماني الاضلاع :بولي لاين يحل المسالة اذا كانت اعدادات الSAFE تقبل عمل البولي لاين واذا لم تقبل فاذهبي للخصائص واشري بعلامة صح على البولي لاين .
وبالنسبة للدروب بانل فهذا عمل خاص , نصيحة استخدمي البولي لاين للسرعة ولكن احذري العمل بدقة عالية
وcantilever transfer wall هو نقل عتبة وجدار من داخل مبنى متكامل الى شرفة او cantilever


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 يوليو 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا كان لدى عمود ثمانى اريد تعرفية على برنامج safe طبعا لا يوجد هذا الشكل فى البرنامج
> ساقوم بتصديرة من الاتوكاد
> و لكن كيف لى ان اعرفة على انة عمود اذا كان لا يوجد نموذج مماثل له على ال safe
> ...


 تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى للمهندس اسامة على رده والمهندسة الفاضلة على سؤالها الفعال


----------



## *مهندسة* (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا على الشرح..
هل اذا اردت تحديد ال drop panel على الاتوكاد ااخذها ك area (حتى اوصفها فقط على السيف و لا احتاج لرسمها )
و بالنسبة للسلم لم افهمة كيف يمكننى اولا اضافتة فى ال layer التى ساصدرها للسيف و باى امر على الاتوكاد و كيف اوصفة على السيف و من اين احدد قيمة رد الفعل و كيف استخدمها..


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (29 يوليو 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا على الشرح..
> هل اذا اردت تحديد ال drop panel على الاتوكاد ااخذها ك area (حتى اوصفها فقط على السيف و لا احتاج لرسمها )
> و بالنسبة للسلم لم افهمة كيف يمكننى اولا اضافتة فى ال layer التى ساصدرها للسيف و باى امر على الاتوكاد و كيف اوصفة على السيف و من اين احدد قيمة رد الفعل و كيف استخدمها..




بالنسبه للسلم ممكن تحليه على الساب وتاخدي رد الفعل وتحطيه على الكمره الي شايله على السيف
بمعنى انا عندي سلم بيرمي حمله على كمره معينه 
اخد السلم واحله ساب واحصل على النتائج وبعد كدا اوزع الحمل على الكمره في برنامج السيف


----------



## *مهندسة* (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك
هل الحمل الذى يسمى stair end هو نفسة رد الفعل 
هل اذا كانت هذة القيمة لدى لا احتاج لحل السلم
هل هناك شرح لحل السلم على الساب 
و هل رد الفعل ينتقل على كمرة بعينها


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يوليو 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا على الشرح..
> هل اذا اردت تحديد ال drop panel على الاتوكاد ااخذها ك area (حتى اوصفها فقط على السيف و لا احتاج لرسمها )
> بالطبع يمكن عمل ذلك وكذلك أيضا يمكن رسمها فى داخل برنامج السيف نفسه وكأننا نرسم بلاطه عاديه محددة الابعاد الافقيه بعد تخصيص وتعريف هذه البلاطه على أنها drop
> ...


 تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ساقوم بحل السلم يدويا فلا استطيع فهم البرنامج قبل فهم ومراجعة الحل اليدوى
لدى قيمة stair end=8 kN ماذا تعنى هذة القيمة هل هى رد الفعل ام شئ اخر
و رد الفعل يعتبر حمل مركز هل يتم تحويلة الى حمل موزع على هذة الكمرة الوهمية و منطقة السلم نفسها التى تعتبر جزء من البلاطة تحمل فقط باحمال البلاطة العادية


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يوليو 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ساقوم بحل السلم يدويا فلا استطيع فهم البرنامج قبل فهم ومراجعة الحل اليدوى
> لدى قيمة stair end=8 kn ماذا تعنى هذة القيمة هل هى رد الفعل ام شئ اخر
> لااعرف ماذا تقصديين بهذا الحمل ومن أين مصدره هل أنتى تراجعيين مثال محلول فى كتاب أم ماذا؟؟؟
> و رد الفعل يعتبر حمل مركز هل يتم تحويلة الى حمل موزع على هذة الكمرة الوهمية و منطقة السلم نفسها التى تعتبر جزء من البلاطة تحمل فقط باحمال البلاطة العادية
> ...


 تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذا الحمل معطى لدى ضمن باقى الاحمال و فى هذة الحالة لا احتاج لحل السلم
ايهما اصح ان يوضع هذا الحمل كحمل موزع على منطقة السلم بالاضافة الى احمال البلاطة العادية
او يوضع على كمرة بين السلم و البلاطة 

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 يوليو 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا الحمل معطى لدى ضمن باقى الاحمال و فى هذة الحالة لا احتاج لحل السلم
> ايهما اصح ان يوضع هذا الحمل كحمل موزع على منطقة السلم بالاضافة الى احمال البلاطة العادية
> او يوضع على كمرة بين السلم و البلاطة
> ...


 تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذن ساقوم بحلة و اقارن الناتج ان شاء الله...
عندما يكون العمود مستطيل احددة على الاتوكاد بامر polyline......,و لكن العمود دائرى هل يمكننى تحديدة بامر circle لاضعة فى layer area
ام هناك امر اخر.
و ما هى ال fill wall


----------



## *مهندسة* (31 يوليو 2011)

للرفع


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يوليو 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذن ساقوم بحلة و اقارن الناتج ان شاء الله...
> عندما يكون العمود مستطيل احددة على الاتوكاد بامر polyline......,و لكن العمود دائرى هل يمكننى تحديدة بامر circle لاضعة فى layer area
> ام هناك امر اخر.
> و ما هى ال fill wall


الاسرع فى رسم الاعمده المستطيله فى الاتوكاد تكون بأمر draw------rectangle والاسرع فى فى رسم الاعمده الدائريه هو فى داخل برنامج السيف نفسه كما بالصوره التاليه





أما بالنسبه لل fill wall لااعرف عنها شئ 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا
اذن ليس شرطا ان انقل العمور ك area 
اقوم فقط بتحديد مركزة و ارسمة من برنامج safe..

هناك مشكلة حدثت سابقا لا اعرف كيف اتجنبها
هى انى بعد نقل البلاطة على السيف و توصيف الاعمدة و الحوائط و الكمرات و البلاطة و اضافة الاحمال 
و عمل design ,run
,و عمل run detailing

و عند طلب show detailing .و اختار منها اظهار تسليح البلاطة لا تظهر البلاطة و لا التسليح 
فقط تظهر الكمرات و الاعمدة 
فى حين انى حين اطلب اظهار تسليح الكمرات تظهر و لا مشكلة فيها


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يوليو 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا
> هناك مشكلة حدثت سابقا لا اعرف كيف اتجنبها
> هى انى بعد نقل البلاطة على السيف و توصيف الاعمدة و الحوائط و الكمرات و البلاطة و اضافة الاحمال
> ...


لابد من مراجعة البيانات كما فى الصوره التاليه 





وذلك فى deteiling ---------- show deteiling وان شاء الله سوف يظهر التسليح 
تفبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
عملت هذة الخطوة و لكن لا يظهر التسليح لان حدود البلاطة غير ظاهرة
هل ممكن ان يكون السبب انى لم ارسمها من draw على سيف 
لان فقط وصفتها كبلاطة 
و لكن هل اذا رسمتها اكون رسمت بلاطتين على نفس المساحة


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عملت هذة الخطوة و لكن لا يظهر التسليح لان حدود البلاطة غير ظاهرة
> هل ممكن ان يكون السبب انى لم ارسمها من draw على سيف
> لان فقط وصفتها كبلاطة
> و لكن هل اذا رسمتها اكون رسمت بلاطتين على نفس المساحة


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالطبع عدم رسم البلاطه من داخل برنامج السيف ليست هى السبب 
هل يمكن تنزيل الملف لمراجعته 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (1 أغسطس 2011)

البلاطة على هذا الرابط http://www.mediafire.com/?dxru80yto2huncz
اريد معرفة السبب حتى لا تتكرر نفس المشكلة فى البلاطة الحالية
و شكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> البلاطة على هذا الرابط http://www.mediafire.com/?dxru80yto2huncz
> اريد معرفة السبب حتى لا تتكرر نفس المشكلة فى البلاطة الحالية
> و شكرا


 بعد مراجعة الملف وجد الاتى :-
1- عدم عمل شرائح STRIP أفقيه ورأسيه كل واحد متر ونتيجة أن المسقط الافقى للسقف مائل فرسم الشرائح يأخذ الكثير من الوقف لذلك تم عمل دوران للسقف ليصبح رأسى كما تم عمل الشرائح الافقيه والرأسيه بسهوله لذلك بعد عملها وتم حل السقف ظهرت نتائج تسليح البلاطه كما يلى كما يلى 





نتائج التسليح العلوى للبلاطه 




نتائج الحديد السفلى للبلاطه 




ولكن وهو الاهم الملف فيه كثير من الاشياء يجب مراجعتها وتصحيحها مثل قيم الاحمال الحيه وأحمال التشطيبات وأين أحمال حوائط المبانى 
لم يتم عمل أهم ميزه فى برنامج السيف وهو حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد أو الانى 
تراكيب الاحمال LOAD COMBINATION يجب مراجعتها 
الكمرات الساقطه بقطاع 1.00*100سم لماذا؟؟ القطاع عرضه كبير جدا يكفى 25 * 70 سم 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على توضيح السبب 
وقد رسمت ال strips على الاتوكاد فى البلاطة الحالية لتجنب عدم ظهور التسليح
و بعد الانتهاء من عمل ال layersفى الاتوكاد و تصديرها للسيف كانت هناك مشكلة ان البلاطة ظهرت مائلة و هى اصلا معتدلة و لكن كانت تحتاج لتدوير على الاتوكاد لا اعرف كيف ادورها لتكون افقية ...
و عندما حاولت التعديل و لاستورادها مرة اخرى لم تفتح على السيف و ظهرت رسالة انة لابد من مراسلة الشركة.
انا رفعت اللوحة الموضح بها ال layers لتجهيزها للسيف اذا كان لديكم وقت لتدويرها حتى تظهر افقية على السيف و فتحها على السيف لانى لا استطيع تظهر لى رسالة error
http://www.mediafire.com/?761dsw2o4mn2sm5
,و ايضا رفعت اللوحة قبل عمل ال layers و التى موضح بها الاحمال هل من الممكن شرح مبسط لكيفية ادخال الاحمال non linear 
http://www.mediafire.com/?i3bbycjl7lj2jhf
و اعتذر عن كثرة الاسئلة و لكن هناك اسئلة لا اجد لها اجابة فى شرح البرنامج و ليس عندى اى خبرة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على توضيح السبب
> وقد رسمت ال strips على الاتوكاد فى البلاطة الحالية لتجنب عدم ظهور التسليح
> لابد من رسم ال strip A مائله بنفس ميل المبنى والاخرى عموديه عليها strip B
> ...


الاتوكاد عندى اصدار 2007 لذلك لم تفتح الملفات عندى المطلوب عمل save as للملف باصدار 2007
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا 

يبدو ان لدى مشكلة ف البرنامج نفسة لان غيرت اسم الملف و تظهر نفس الرسالة ثم تظهر الرسمة و يغلق البرنامج فورا
انا حفظتها و لكن لا استطيع فتحها 
هذا ملف السيف للرسم بدون ال strips
http://www.mediafire.com/?s72ddncec45b28s
,ونفس الملف و لكن اتوكاد بامتداد dxf 
http://www.mediafire.com/?g72u8j4q9q2x9w1
لم استطيع حفظة بنسخة 2007
وهذا ملف السيف لنفس الرسم و لكن بها ال strips
http://www.mediafire.com/?zhqhhbs0ve78m67
اذا كاانت المشكلة فى البرنامج كيف يمكننى حلها
وساحاول مرة اخرى


----------



## *مهندسة* (4 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرسم يظهر معى على السيف و لكن تظهر رسالة بحدوث error و يغلق البرنامج
و قد غيرت نسخة السيف الى 12.2
و لكن تظهر نفس الرسالة

An unexpected error has occurred that requires SAFE to be closed. This issue will be automatically submitted to CSI Technical Support when you click Send. Please provide your e-mail address so a support staff member can contact you


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> يبدو ان لدى مشكلة ف البرنامج نفسة لان غيرت اسم الملف و تظهر نفس الرسالة ثم تظهر الرسمة و يغلق البرنامج فورا
> ...


تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا استاذنا الفاضل و جزاك الله خيرا 
ما سبب حدوث ERRORهذا فى الملف

البلاطة التى ارفقتها حضرتك هى البلاطة السابقة ..
اما التى تحدث بها المشكلة هى بلاطة اخرى و هى التى تحدث فيها ال error
,وحاولت بطرق كثيرة و لم اتمكن من فتحها 
لقد رفعت dxf 2007 ارجو ان يكون حفظ بطريقة صحيحة
http://www.mediafire.com/?75lzd0oo540iju5


----------



## *مهندسة* (4 أغسطس 2011)

لقد استطعت من فتح الملف الحمد لله لكن بدون layer :area ساقوم برسمها من داخل ال safe
و شكرا لكم مساعدتكم


----------



## *مهندسة* (5 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندى استفسار هل يمكن ضبط الرسم داخل السيف عند نقطة الاصل 0.0.0
حيث الرسم بعيد جدا عن هذة النقطة و لم استطيع ضبطة فى الاتوكاد
فهل توجد طريقة فى safe لوضع الرسم قرب من نقطة اصل ليسهل التعامل معة 
و شكرا.....


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى استفسار هل يمكن ضبط الر ٌسم داخل السيف عند نقطة الاصل 0.0.0
> حيث الرسم بعيد جدا عن هذة النقطة و لم استطيع ضبطة فى الاتوكاد
> فهل توجد طريقة فى safe لوضع الرسم قرب من نقطة اصل ليسهل التعامل معة
> و شكرا.....


يمكن نقل الرسم كله أو جزء منه عن طريق أمرRaplicate من داخل قائمة edit كما فى الصوره التاليه 




حيث يتم الوقوف عند احداثى النقطه فى أقصى اليسار ومن أسفل ويتم كتابة وحفظ احداثيات هذه النقطه ثم كتابتها باشارات مختلفه كما يلى عند الحاجه الى نقل هذه النقطه الى نقطة صفر وصفر 




ويتم تحديد مسح الرسم الاصلى لان البرنامج يعمل نسخه من الرسم الاصلى أما اذا تم الاشاره بعلامة صح فى المربع الاخير فانه يتم مسح الرسم الاصلى مع نقل الرسم الى نقطة الاصل 
الافضل هو ادخال الرسم من الاتوكاد عند نقطة الاصل صفر وصفر 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (6 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لقد عملت نفس الطريقة و تنتقل معى الرسم و لكن لا يقترب من 0و0 لانة بعيد جدااااااا
و ايضا gridlines لا تنتقل مع الرسم
هل بالامكان الاطلاع علية ملف السيف بالمرفق

و هل يمكننى الرسم على السيف من البداية ام ياخذ الرسم وقت كثير

جزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد عملت نفس الطريقة و تنتقل معى الرسم و لكن لا يقترب من 0و0 لانة بعيد جدااااااا
> و ايضا gridlines لا تنتقل مع الرسم
> هل بالامكان الاطلاع علية ملف السيف بالمرفق
> ...


الاسرع هو الرسم على الاتوكاد ثم استرداد ذلك على برنامج السيف وهذا يأخذ القليل جدا من الوقت مقارنتا ببرنامج الساب وكذلك بالطبع يمكن رسم السقف بالكامل على برنامج السيف بدون استرداد السقف من الاتوكاد ولكن يجب تجهيز الاحداثيات للمحاور قبل البدء فى الرسم وكذلك كل الابعاد التى نحتاجها لرسم السقف على برنامج السيف 
بعد الاطلاع على الملف هناك خطأئين :
1- عدم نقل السقف الى نقطة صفر وصفر فى برنامج الاتوكاد
2- عدم دوران السقف ليكون افقى فى برنامج الاتوكاداو رأسى 
بعد تصحيح ذلك سوف يكون عمل السقف على برنامج السيف سهل جدا ولن يأخذ اكثر من 10 الى 15 دقيقه 
حاولى مره ثانيه وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (6 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
قمت بضبط الرسم على الاتوكاد و ساشرح سريعا ما فعلت ممكن ان يفيد احد 
ولو انى اظن ان الجميع يعرف ذلك
طبعا الرسم مائل و المحاور بعيدة و ايضا المحاور مائلة
اخذت الرسم كلة و عملت علية right click و اخترت copy from base point
,ثم فتحت الاتوكاد صفحة جديدة طبعا بها المحاور معتدلة 
و ضغطت paste as block
انتقل الرسم ثم قمت بتفجيرة
و رسمت خط افقى من نقطة 0.0 بنفس طول البلاطة
و عملت align للبلاطة مع الخط ثم مسحت الخط
فظهر الرسم معتدل و عند نقطة الاصل 
ثم استوردتة الى السيف..
و تبدا الرحلة مع برنامج safe....


----------



## *مهندسة* (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكننى اظهار ارتفاع الاعمدة و الحوائط للدور الاعلى على برنامج سيف
علما بانى عند رسم العمود اضع ارتفاع الدور و ارتفاع الدور الاعلى و كذلك اللحوائط
و عندما اريد تحديدها من view...set display option....لا تكون مفعلة

وكيف يوضع حمل الحائط


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف يمكننى اظهار ارتفاع الاعمدة و الحوائط للدور الاعلى على برنامج سيف
> علما بانى عند رسم العمود اضع ارتفاع الدور و ارتفاع الدور الاعلى و كذلك اللحوائط
> و عندما اريد تحديدها من view...set display option....لا تكون مفعلة
> ...


لاظهار بيانات اى عضو انشائى نختار العمود او الحائط بالماوس ثم كليك يمين بالماوس
فتظهر الشاشه التاليه 






وبالضغط على زر ال GEOMETRYالموجود بنفس الشاشه من اعلى سوف نجد الشاشه التاليه






والتى معها يوضح فيها ارتفاع العمود سواء العمود السفلى او العلوى 
أما عن كيفية عمل أحمال حوائط المبانى كما فهمت السؤال فيجب ان يتم ذلك عن طريق الاتوكاد اسهل حيث يتم رسم محور هذه الحوائط بخطوط لها نفس ال LAYER ثم اعادة رسمها فى السيف ككمرات وهميه بامر رسم الكمرات على ان تكون خصائص هذه الكمرات NONE وبعد رسم الكمرات الوهميه نختارها كلها فى خطوه واحده ونضع عليها حمل موزع بقيمة احمال الحائط كما فى الشكل التالى وهو لسقف تم عمل الحائط عليه كحمل موزع للمتر الطولى 





تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
لم تظهر معى ارتفاع الاعمدة للدور العلوى و لا الحوائط هل تفرق كثير بالنسبة للاحمال ام انها نقطة هامة...
و بخصوص الاحمال 
الاحمال التى لدى ليست ثابتة على البلاطة اى مثلا منطقة السلم اكبر من باقى البلاطة و ايضا حدود البلاطة قيم الحمل اقل من باقى البلاطة
هل من الصحيح ان احدد هذة المساحات ببلاطات قطاعها none و اضع على كل منطقة حملها؟؟

و الاحمال عندى DL , SDL ,LL
هل طريقة ال load cases هكذا صحيحة:
DL(static linear
SDL(static linear
LL(static linear
1DL(non linear cracked
1DL+1SDL(non linear cracked
1DL +1SDL+.25 LL(non linear cracked
1DL +1SDL+1LL(non linear cracked

وهل يمكننى ايضا اضافة حالة long term deflection ام انة اما الانى او طويل الامد
وشكرا لكم...........


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لم تظهر معى ارتفاع الاعمدة للدور العلوى و لا الحوائط هل تفرق كثير بالنسبة للاحمال ام انها نقطة هامة...
> لست ادرى لماذا يتم اعمده وحوائط أعلى السقف
> و بخصوص الاحمال
> ...


تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل البلاطة الهوردى يمكن تصديرها الى السيف و هل تكون بنفس الطريقة لاى بلاطة من نوع اخر
و بالنسبة فى برنامج السيف لقد اتطلعت على مثال شرح الفيديو للهولوبلوك من المنتدى وكان بها جزء solid slab
قام بعمل end release للmoment 
, و ايضا vertical offset 
لم افهم ما فائدة هذة الخطوات ..
و شكرا


----------



## *مهندسة* (23 أغسطس 2011)

..........................


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل البلاطة الهوردى يمكن تصديرها الى السيف و هل تكون بنفس الطريقة لاى بلاطة من نوع اخر
> و بالنسبة فى برنامج السيف لقد اتطلعت على مثال شرح الفيديو للهولوبلوك من المنتدى وكان بها جزء solid slab
> قام بعمل end release للmoment
> ...


يمكن رسم البلاطه الهوردى من داخل برنامج السيف نفسه وبالطبع يمكن تصديرها من الاتوكاد ولكن يجب تعريفها من داخل السيف ويمكن الاطلاع على هذا الرابط لرسمها داخل السيف 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210796-2.html#post1753752
وبالنسبه الى عمل end release للmoment بين البلاطه الهوردى والبلاطه العاديه هذا امر طبيعى لان INERTIA للبلاطتتين مختلفتيين وكما أن الحديد بين البلاطتيين يمكن أن يكون غير متداخل لذلك الحل الاكثر أماننا هو الحل السابق 
أما بالنسبه للvertical offset هو جعل ظهر البلاطتتيين فى منسوب واحد مثل التنفيذ لان تعريف البلاطتتيين فى البرنامج يكون من خلال محور البلاطتتيين 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ماذا عن اختلاف المنسوب فى اماكن معينة بالبلاطة و كيف يتعامل معها برنامج safe
اذا كان الاختلاف مثلا 60 مم .
و طبعا يجب رسم البلاطة ذات المنسوب المختلف كبلاطة منفصلة عن البلاطة الاصلية 
و لكن كيف يتم توضيح فرق المنسوب بحيث لا يوثر ايضا على قيمة ال moment او shear بين اماكن اختلاف المنسوب

و هذا رابط وجدتة على الملتقى لا اعرف اذا كان صحيح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t258183.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ماذا عن اختلاف المنسوب فى اماكن معينة بالبلاطة و كيف يتعامل معها برنامج safe
> اذا كان الاختلاف مثلا 60 مم .
> و طبعا يجب رسم البلاطة ذات المنسوب المختلف كبلاطة منفصلة عن البلاطة الاصلية
> ...


 تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا
هذا المطلوب ان يكون المنسوب واحد من اسفل و من اعلى فرق 6سم و لكن لم افهم هنا :
هنا يتم ادخال السقف على برنامج السيف 12 ويتم اختيار بلاطه الحمام ذات السمك الاقل بمقدار 6سم ويتم عمل لها vertical offset بمقدار = 3سم فقط لان ادخال اتصال البلاطات يكون عن طريق c.l وبذلك يكون بطنية البلاطتيين من أسفل فى منسوب واحد ومن اعلى يكون هبوط بمقدار 6 سم والافضل أن يكون الاتصال بين البلاطتيين مستمر نظرا لاحتمال وقوع مكان الحمام فى منطقة ال coulmn strip أو بجوار عمود
اريد ان يكون الاتصال بين البلاطتين و الحديد مستمر 
فكيف يكون فى الرسم ? هل اقوم بنقل السقف كبلاطة واحدة ثم ارسم من داخل برنامج سيف بلاطات فوق اماكن اختلاف المنسوب ؟ ام انقلها من البداية كبلاطات منفصلة ؟
و فى حالة نقلها كبلاطات منفصلة هل احدد كل البلاطات و اعرفها على انها مثلا slab 300 ثم اقوم بعمل ال vertical offset للبلاطات المنخفضة ام تحدد البلاطات المنخفضة على انها بلاطة مختلفة slab 240 ??


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا
> هذا المطلوب ان يكون المنسوب واحد من اسفل و من اعلى فرق 6سم و لكن لم افهم هنا :
> 
> 
> ...


بالطبع لابد من ادخال بلاطة السقف كبلاطات منفصله كل واحده حسب سمكها وكذلك بلاطات الحمامات منفصله واذا كان فيه انواع مختلفه من البلاطات فى السقف الواحد فلابد من ادخال كل واحده كبلاطه منفصله وذلك حتى يمكن التعامل مع كل بلاطه منفصله على حده 
تقبلى تحياتى وكل عام وانتى بخير


----------



## *مهندسة* (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لهذة النقطة بالتحديد لها vertical offset بمقدار = 3سم فقط لان ادخال اتصال البلاطات يكون عن طريق c.l وبذلك يكون بطنية البلاطتيين من أسفل فى منسوب واحد ومن اعلى يكون هبوط بمقدار 6 سم 

لقد قمت على سبيل التجربة برسم بلاطتين متجاورتين سمك الاولى 8 بوصة و التانية 12 بوصة وعندما عملت vertical offset بقيمة 2 بوصة فقط لم يكون البلاطتين من اسفل فى نفس المنسوب .. فى حين عندما حددت vertical offset بقيمة 4 بوصة و هو الفرق بين سمك البلاطتين ظهر الشكل المطلوب و هو تساوي المنسوب من اسفل و الاختلاف من اعلى ..
فهل لا يهم الشكل و لا بد من التداخل عند ال c.l ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (7 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع.........


----------



## *مهندسة* (8 سبتمبر 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

هل يجب ان يكون
1- vertical offset بنصف القيمة بين التخانات 
ام
2-بالفرق بين التخانات 

و ما الفرق هل فى شكل التسليح ام الطريقة رقم 2 خطا


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة لهذة النقطة بالتحديد لها vertical offset بمقدار = 3سم فقط لان ادخال اتصال البلاطات يكون عن طريق c.l وبذلك يكون بطنية البلاطتيين من أسفل فى منسوب واحد ومن اعلى يكون هبوط بمقدار 6 سم
> 
> لقد قمت على سبيل التجربة برسم بلاطتين متجاورتين سمك الاولى 8 بوصة و التانية 12 بوصة وعندما عملت vertical offset بقيمة 2 بوصة فقط لم يكون البلاطتين من اسفل فى نفس المنسوب .. فى حين عندما حددت vertical offset بقيمة 4 بوصة و هو الفرق بين سمك البلاطتين ظهر الشكل المطلوب و هو تساوي المنسوب من اسفل و الاختلاف من اعلى ..
> فهل لا يهم الشكل و لا بد من التداخل عند ال c.l ؟؟؟؟؟


فى الاصدارات القديمه لبرنامج السيف عند ادخال بلاطتيين متلاصقتين فان البرنامج يجعل التلاصق من ال C.L ولكن فى الاصدارات الحديثه يجعل التلاصق من اعلى لذلك فى بلاطة الحمامات كما ذكرتى حضرتك يمكن عمل vertical offset بمقدار الفرق فى سمك البلاطتيين وهو 6 سم 
بالطبع الافضل ان نصل بالسقف بمضاهاته بالواقع على برنامج السيف سوف نحصل على نتائج افضل لقيم العزوم وبالتالى نحدد قيم حديد التسليح
ولكن وكما ذكرت فى مناقشه سابقه يجب ان نحدد علاقة التلابط بين البلاطتيين انا كمصمم الذى احدد ذلك
اذا كان الحديد العلوى والسفلى عند منطقة التلاصق مستمر اقوم بعمل تفصيله وقطاع فى هذه المنطقه للمنفذ فى اللوحات ثم ادخل ذلك على برنامج السيف وذلك بعمل vertical offset فقط ودون عمل release للعزوم وبالطبع هذا الوضع افضل لانه يفضل عدم الفصل فى استمرارية البلاطه وعمل بها بما يشبه الفتحات وخصوصا اذا كان هذا الحمام فى منطقة ال column strip
اما اذا اردنا الفصل فى منطقة التلاصق بين البلاطتيين وكأننا نتعامل مع كل بلاطه على حده هنا نعتبر ان بلاطة الحمام simlpy support على بلاطة السقف وهنا يجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار شكل حديد التسليح فى منطقة التلاصق وجعله غير مستمر 
هنا يتم عمل ذلك فى برنامج السيف ال vertical offset وعمل release
فى منطقة التلاصق بين البلاطتيين
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لدى بلاطة نقلتها من الاتوكاد الى سيف و لكنها عبارة عن بلاطات متجاورة لان هناك اختلاف ف المنسوب
و لكن حدثت مشكلة فى اخر خطوة عند وضع الاحمال تظهر مثلثات و يبدو ان البلاطات متداخلة كيف يمكننى حل هذة المشكلة علما بانى حاولت مسح البلاطات و رسمها من داخل البرنامج مرة اخرى لكن لا فائدة ف ما الحل؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدى بلاطة نقلتها من الاتوكاد الى سيف و لكنها عبارة عن بلاطات متجاورة لان هناك اختلاف ف المنسوب
> و لكن حدثت مشكلة فى اخر خطوة عند وضع الاحمال تظهر مثلثات و يبدو ان البلاطات متداخلة كيف يمكننى حل هذة المشكلة علما بانى حاولت مسح البلاطات و رسمها من داخل البرنامج مرة اخرى لكن لا فائدة ف ما الحل؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالفعل كما ذكرتى حضرتك عندما يكون هناك تداخل فى رسم بلاطتيين متجاورتين ولو بمقدار صغير جدا فانه عند توقيع الاحمال على البلاطتيين فيظهر الحمل كأنه على جزء او مثلث الشكل ويمكن التأكد من ذلك من مسح احدى البلاطتيين فسوف تجدى ان الحمل اصبح موزع على كامل البلاطه 
لذلك لحل هذه المشكله نقوم باعادة رسم البلاطه التى تم مسحها من داخل برنامج السيف نفسه وليس عن طريق استرداها من الاتوكاد مع الاستعانه بمساعدات الرسم (end point&mid point............ 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدى استفسار بخصوص حساب ال punching shear فى برنامج safe اذا كان لدى block work طبعا اضطر لعمل كمرات وهمية لوضع الاحمال عليها 
و اذا كانت احدى الكمرت مثلا تمر بالعمود فلا يحسب البرنامج قيمة punching shear عند هذا العمود
كيف يمكن التعامل مع هذة الحالة؟؟


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ازيكم يا بشمهندسين يارب تكونوا بخير 

انا عايز اعرف ازاى ادخل سقف من على الكاد الى السيف
حاولت اعمل مش عارف الحكاية مبتنظبطش معايا خالص

عندى مبنى وكلة مثلا بلاطة سولد سلاب وفية فتحات

لما ادخل البلاطة اعمل عليها كلها بولى لاين 

والعمدان بردة بولى لاين 

طيب انا عندى كمرتين على العمود هل شرط ان الكمر يجى فى مركز العمود اللى بيعملها السيف نقطة لونها اخضر ولا طالما الكمرة بقت على القطاع مفيش مشكلة


----------



## *مهندسة* (15 سبتمبر 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ازيكم يا بشمهندسين يارب تكونوا بخير
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم 
يجب عمل layer جديدة فى الاتوكاد و هى التى يفهمها السيف و هى grid lines . points , lines , area
تختار ال grid lines و تضعها ف layer : grid lines

, ثم تحدد layer : point و تحدد بامر point على كل مراكز الاعمدة

ثم تحدد layer : lines و ترسم بامر line فى محاور الكمرات و الحوائط و من داخل برنامج سيف تحدد خط الكمرة و توصفة على انة كمرة 
اما بالنسبة لخط الحائط يكون دليل كى ترسم منة الحائط من داخل البرنامج و بعد رسم الحائط تمسح هذا الخط لان اى خط تستوردة من الاتوكاد يوصف اتوماتيكيا على انة كمرة ففى حالة الحائط نمسح الخط.

ثم تحدد layer:area , و ترسم بامر polyline على حدود البلاطة و الفتحات و الاعمدة او يكفى بالنسبة للاعمدة تحديد مركزها و من ثم رسمها داخل سيف 

بالنسبة للكمرة انا ارسمها من مركز العمود لكن لا اعرف ما الاصح من المركز ام من وجة العمود


----------



## *مهندسة* (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد عمل check of shear على كمرة كيف يمكننى اظهار القيم التى احتاجها من داخل البرنامج 
هل بقيم ال reaction على اعمدة الكمرات و لكن كيف يمكننى اظهار الاحمال التى على الكمرة ؟؟
ايضا عند اظهار ال beam design يظهر رسم shear diagram و ايضا تسليحة فكيف يمكننى الاستفادة من هذة المعلومات


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدى استفسار بخصوص حساب ال punching shear فى برنامج safe اذا كان لدى block work طبعا اضطر لعمل كمرات وهمية لوضع الاحمال عليها
> و اذا كانت احدى الكمرت مثلا تمر بالعمود فلا يحسب البرنامج قيمة punching shear عند هذا العمود
> كيف يمكن التعامل مع هذة الحالة؟؟


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عند حساب ال punching shear بواسطة برنامج السيف وتم ادخال الاحمال الخطيه (حمل الحوائط) على كمره وهميه وتم تعريفها على قطاع غير انشائى (none) كما بالصوره التاليه فان البرنامج يحسب اجهادات القص بدون مشاكل
اما اذا تم اعتبار اى قطاع لهذه الكمره حتى لو 1.00سم عرض و1.00سم عمق كما فى شروحات برنامج الساب للمهندس ايمن عبد السلام (كان ذلك فى الاصدارات القديمه من الساب )فان برنامج السيف لايحسب اجهادات القص عند هذا العمود الذى تمر به الكمره





تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> اريد عمل check of shear على كمرة كيف يمكننى اظهار القيم التى احتاجها من داخل البرنامج
> هل بقيم ال reaction على اعمدة الكمرات و لكن كيف يمكننى اظهار الاحمال التى على الكمرة ؟؟
> ايضا عند اظهار ال beam design يظهر رسم shear diagram و ايضا تسليحة فكيف يمكننى الاستفادة من هذة المعلومات


اظهار قيم ال shear force للكمرات كما يلى 
عند الضغط على f7 تظهر الشاشه التاليه 




ومنها يتم تحديد ال major shear وهو للمعلوميه اجهاد القص فى اتجاه محور 2- 2 كما فى برنامج الساب والايتابس
وكما تظهر ايضا قيمه ويجب الانتباه الى انه يجب اللجوء الى التصميم بالكود المصرى من نتائج التحليل الانشائى وليس الاعتماد على التصميم ببرنامج السيف لاجهادات القص وكذلك قيم العزوم لانه توجد اشتراطات واختلافات فى التصميم بين الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

طب لو سمحتم خدونى معاكم انا عايز افهم البرنامج دا 

انا هبعت دلوقتى ملفات الكاد اللى عملتها وياريت حد من حضراتكم لو لية تعديل يعدلى عليها 

لو سمحتم انا كنت سمعت انكم بتقولوا انكم ممكن تدخلوا strips من الكاد 

ياريت لو حد من حضراتكم يعملى الملف بتاعى بصورة كاملة زى ما انتوا بتعملوة وانا اخدة افهم اية اللى بيحصل وباذن الله الواحد يتعلم دا رابط الملف المنشا بسيط جدا 

http://www.mediafire.com/?9u23c605pz3l7g7


انا لما كنت بعرف كنت بعرف الكمرات بخطوط فى طبقة لوحدها 
وبعرف الاعمدة بامر rectangular فى طبقة خاصة لوحدها 
وكنت بعمل بلاطة كبيرة على حدود المنشا سواء كان شكلة منتظم او انا اعرف ان المفروض فى الساب بتبقى البلاطة لها 4 حدود بس ومزودش عن كدا عشان الحل ام فى السيف بتبقى الحكاية كبيرة اوى ياريت حد يقولى دا صح 

لما عملت البلاطة كاملة على المنشا كلة حتى با الكوابيل بتاعتة بكل شئ ولما بلاقى مناور بعملها طبقة لوحدها واحددها والتعامل معاها عن طريق السيف سهل بس المشكلة لما اعمل المنور بتبقى عندى البلاطة لها عرض وبتبقى فى السيف 3 خطوط خط المنتصف بتاعها وخط الحد الخارجى وخط الحد الداخل لما اعمل بلاطة المنور تكون حدودها على اى خط منهم للكمرة 

وبعد ما عملت كل حاجة جيت لقيت بلاطات حمامات عايزة تتسقط جيت احددها لقيت ان مينفعش انا عامل المنشا كلة بلاطة واحدة قمت جاى معلم على البلاطة والكمر الى حول الحمام وعملت امر اسمة cooke cut slab at selected line object 
البلاطة بتاعت الحمام اتفصلت والحمد لله واشتغلت عليها عادى بانى احررها من الاطراف وانى اخلى منسوبها متغير 

بس لقيت حاجة غريبة ان حدود البلاطة بتاعت الحمام مبقتش مع حدود البلاطات المجاورة كدا عادى ولا ممكن يحصل زى الساب ومتنقلش عزم

عندى عمود شايل كمرتين زى ما انتوا شايفين فى الصورة هو لازم الكمرة تبقى على مركز العمود ولا طالما بقت على جت على العمود فى اى منطقة يبقى عادى






اسف على الاطالة وياريت حد يساعدنى 
انا شاكر لحضراتكم جدا ​


----------



## *مهندسة* (15 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا ملف بة dxf file ,,وملف ال safe


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/GVuusHgj/Final_Floor_For_Safe_My.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/agqEra54/Final_Floor_For_Safe_My.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/agqEra5...om/file/GVuusHgj/Final_Floor_For_Safe_My.html 
دى ملفات 
واحد فية الكاد وواحد للمنشا على السيف

معايا مشكلة ان وانا بعمل start animation فى 3 عمدان عن المنور مش ماسكين فى الكمر مش عارف اية المشكلة 
ياريت حد يشوفلى الملفات ويقولى ان كان فية غلط 

شكرا


----------



## *مهندسة* (16 سبتمبر 2011)

البلاطة التى بها 3 اعمدة موصفة على انها opening ,و هى تبع البلاطة فى الاتوكاد قد يكون هذا السبب عدلها كبلاطة و كى تتاكد اختر view ... set display option ... fill area وكى تظهر البلاطة والاعمدة مجسمة فى 3d لاظهارها اختر extrude view
لا اعرف اذا كان هناك اخطاء اخرى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ما هى مكانها سلم وانا معرفها انها opening بس نسيت اعمل علامة كروس


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما هى ال arch area فى برنامج safe و ما فائدتها..


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا ملف بلاطة على برنامج safe قد يفيد ..
و ارجو من له اى ملاحظات اواخطاء توضيحها


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> هذا ملف بلاطة على برنامج safe قد يفيد ..
> و ارجو من له اى ملاحظات اواخطاء توضيحها


بعد الاطلاع السريع على الملف وجد الاتى :-
1- فى تعريف ال material للخرسانه المسلحه فان قيمة الweight per unit volume = 2.50 t/m3 على حسب الكود المصرى للاحمال
2- فى تعريف الكمرات يجب استبدال الكمره B 24*24 بقطاع none لانه من الواضح ان استخدامها لوضع احمال الحوائط عليها وبالتالى قطاعها الانشائى 24*24 سم سوف يؤثر فى نتائج التحليل الانشائى للسقف 
3- تم تعريف الكمرات جميعها بقطاع مستطيل وهذا غير موجود على الرسم حيث ان قطاعات الكمرات يجب ان تعرف ك T-section or L- section ويجب حساب قيمة ال B = breadth للقطاع على حسب الكود 
4- تم استخدام قطاعات بعرض كبير للكمره مثل الكمره B1*.9 ولااعتقد ان ذلك سوف يتناسب مع اللوحات المعماريه فالمهم هو العمق للكمره الساقطه وليس العرض
5- لم يتم عمل تخفيض للعزوم فى الكمرات الساقطه فى نهاية الكمره البسيطه (end release)
6- فى تعريف الاعمده لماذا تم عمل اعمده اعلى السقف وفى اسفل السقف فالحالة الاسواء فى حالى السقف النهائى للمبنى وهو عدم وجود اعمده اعلى السقف مما سوف يؤثر على نتائج التحليل وخصوصا فى قيم رد فعل الاعمده
7- فى تعريف الاحمال تم تعريف عدد 3 حالات احمال للبلكونات وهى كلها احمال خطيه والمفروض هو عمل زياده فى الاحمال الحيه الافقيه لبلاطة البلكونه والحمامات والمطابخ هذا ما نص عليه الكود 
8- لم يتم اضافة احمال السلالم على البلاطه 
9- لم يتم عمل شرائح (strips) افقيه ورأسيه لتوضيح التسليح عليها 
10-تم عمل بلاطات الحمامات مستمره مع بلاطه السقف (continous slab) وهذا يجب توضيحه فى اللوحات الانشائيه 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بعد الاطلاع السريع على الملف وجد الاتى :-
> 1- فى تعريف ال material للخرسانه المسلحه فان قيمة الweight per unit volume = 2.50 t/m3 على حسب الكود المصرى للاحمال
> التصميم بالكود امريكى فما هى القيمة الصحيحة؟
> 2- فى تعريف الكمرات يجب استبدال الكمره b 24*24 بقطاع none لانه من الواضح ان استخدامها لوضع احمال الحوائط عليها وبالتالى قطاعها الانشائى 24*24 سم سوف يؤثر فى نتائج التحليل الانشائى للسقف
> ...


 
شكرا لكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بعد الاطلاع السريع على الملف وجد الاتى :-
> 1- فى تعريف ال material للخرسانه المسلحه فان قيمة الweight per unit volume = 2.50 t/m3 على حسب الكود المصرى للاحمال
> التصميم بالكود امريكى فما هى القيمة الصحيحة؟
> واذا كان التصميم بالكود الامريكى فيكون وزن الخرسانه كالاتى
> ...


تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## مهندس عامر (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي مهندس نوارة.....لدي اسئلة عن سيف وهي
1.متى ادخل قطاع الكمرات بشكل مستطيل وايضا قطاع t ,l؟
2.فيا حبذا توضح بالمخطط معين(رسم توضيحي) اماكن تحرير للعزوم عند الكمرات.
3.في حالة وجود اعمدة فوق البلاطة,كيف يتم تمثيلها هل نقوم بوضع ردود افعالها بدل توصيفها بالبرنامج سيف مثل عمود؟
4.ماحي حلات وضع بلاطة stiff او متى تعمل لان ريتها انت تعملها باحد امثلتك؟
فارجو من حظرتك ول هي كثيرة ولكن هي نافعة للجميع ونسال الله ان يجعلهم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس عامر (23 سبتمبر 2011)

يبدو ان الاخ اسامة النوارة مشغول ونقدر عدم اجابته...
فاطلب من الزملاء ان يفيدوني بقدر المستطاع ولكي تعم المشاركة في نفع الاخرين


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس عامر قال:


> اخي مهندس نوارة.....لدي اسئلة عن سيف وهي
> 1.متى ادخل قطاع الكمرات بشكل مستطيل وايضا قطاع t ,l؟
> يتم ادخال قطاع الكمره وتعريفه كما يتضح فى الصوره التاليه حيث يكون مكان ووضع الكمره على المسقط الافقى للسقف هو الذى يحدد ذلك فقطاع (أ-أ) يكون عنده قطاع الكمره l وقطاع (ب-ب) يكون قطاع الكمره t-section
> 
> ...


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مهندس عامر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

لا اعرف كيف اقدر شكري لك يا زميلي العزيز على هذا الابداع المتميز في فائدة المهندسين..نعم الشروحات كانت وافية جدا ولو لي اخر طلب يا زميلي بانك وعتني بان ترسل لي ملف به مثال لسقف فلات والمخططات الانشائية وانا بغاية السرور لو بعثتها لي بالمشاركة الاصلية لكي تستفاد منه الجميع وتقبل امنياتي الطيبة لك


----------



## *مهندسة* (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اظهار قيم ال shear force للكمرات كما يلى
> عند الضغط على f7 تظهر الشاشه التاليه
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
فى هذة الخطوة الا يجب ان اختار load comb : ultimate
ام ال d.l
اى حالات التحميل اخنارها فى اظهار قيمة ال shear
, و ما معنى فى اتجاة محور 2-2 فقط
فهل اعتمد على هذة القيم ام لا ؟؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 

لدى استفسار بخصوص الكمر 
انا كنت اوصف الكمرة ك REC كنت ااخذ b من اللوح الانشائي و العمق و هو span/10
و هذا خطاا

ما فهمتة ان الكمرة تكون اما T (فى حالة كانت كمرة داخلية)او L(فى حالة كانت كمرة طرفية)
فقط و لا تكون rec ابدا

اما عند التصميم اصمم فيها قطاع ال recفى العزم السالب , , Tفى العزم الموجب 
فهل ما فهمتة صحيح

و فى هذة الحالة قيمة b التى ااخذها من الانشائي تكون هى التى ادخلها فى توصيف الكمرة 
و B flange اخرج قيمتها حسب لكود

و على هذا يكون هناك فرق فى المعنى بين (كمرة) و (قطاع)


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فى هذة الخطوة الا يجب ان اختار load comb : ultimate
> ام ال d.l
> اى حالات التحميل اخنارها فى اظهار قيمة ال shear
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالطبع يتم اخذ قيمة قوى القص لحالة التراكيب القصوى والتى احتاجها فى التصميم وانا هنا اردت فقط توضيح كيفية استخراج قيمة قوى القص حول المحور الرأسى (2-2) للكمر الساقط 
ويجب الانتباه الى ان برنامج السيف يعطى شكل لقوى القص حول محور (2-2) shear force مختلف عن ما نعرفه حيث سيقوم برسم شكل قوى القص لكمره بسيطه على سبيل المثال كمستطيلات مختلفة الارتفاع وليس بشكل خطى وفى حالة عدم القيام بتقسيم الكمره فان البرنامج يعطى قيم قوى القص كمتوسط بين القيمه الكبرى والقيمه الصغرى(للشكل المستطيل ) لكل واحد متر من شكل قوى القص المعروفه (الشكل الخطى المائل)
كما يجب الانتباه الى ان برنامج السيف لايقوم بالتحقق من اجهاد القص حول المحور (3-3) او القوى المحوريه (شد او ضغط) حول المحور (1-1) وذلك أثناء تصميم قطاع الكمرات وهذا قد يحدث عند تصدير سقف من برنامج الايتابس تم دراسته تحت تأثير الزلازل مما قد يكون فيه كمرات او بلاطات عليها قوى قص فى اتجاه المحور(3-3) او قوى ضغط او شد فى اتجاه المحور (1-1) لذلك يجب استخدام البرنامج فى التحليل وليس فى التصميم فى هذه الحاله ويجب تصميم القطاع للكمرات تحت هذه القوى يدويا
وهذه من احد عيوب ومشاكل برنامج السيف
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة35 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> لدى استفسار بخصوص الكمر
> انا كنت اوصف الكمرة ك rec كنت ااخذ b من اللوح الانشائي و العمق و هو span/10
> و هذا خطاا
> ...


تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
ماذا عن تمثيل ال retaining wall على البرنامج.
و ما تعنى upstand barrier ,وما فائدتها و كيف تمثل على البرنامج


----------



## *مهندسة* (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة لدى هذا الملف dxf لا استطيع تصديرة الى safe
و تظهر رسالة مراسلة الشركة


----------



## *مهندسة* (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان لدى بلاطة و هى عبارة عن جزء من دائرة و جزء خطوط منتظمة كيف يمكننى رسمها ك area??
مثلا لو كانت عادية ترسم ف الاتوكاد بامر polyline او كانت دائرة فقط بامر circle
اما فى حالة جزء منحنى وجزء عادى اى امر استخدم
و هل يمكن رسم بلاطة هكذا من داخل safe??


----------



## أحبك في الله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا كان لدى بلاطة و هى عبارة عن جزء من دائرة و جزء خطوط منتظمة كيف يمكننى رسمها ك area??
> مثلا لو كانت عادية ترسم ف الاتوكاد بامر polyline او كانت دائرة فقط بامر circle
> اما فى حالة جزء منحنى وجزء عادى اى امر استخدم
> و هل يمكن رسم بلاطة هكذا من داخل safe??



داخل أمر Polyline يوجد أمر فرعي يسمي Arc يمكن من خلالة رسم الأجزاء المنحنية بالإضافة للأجزاء المستقيمة دون الخروج من أمر Polyline
حل أخر هو بعد رسم حدود البلاطات بأي وسيلة يتم عمل Draw Boundary لعمل Closed Polyline يمكن قراءتة داخل الSafe مباشرة


----------



## *مهندسة* (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
تظهر لى هذة الرسالة عند عمل run analysis and design
وهى 
csiGo.exe 
cannot run analysis
و لا يكتمل الحل 
ما المشكلة و كيف يمكن حلها 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحبك في الله (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت ترفعي الملف


----------



## *مهندسة* (13 أكتوبر 2011)

تم الحل بفضل الله و هذا الملف ارجو ابداء الراى
و اريد توضيح كيفية الاستفادة من النتائج لعمل check of shear


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

مثبــت: متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية

بالتوفيق


----------



## أحبك في الله (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود جيد وتمثيل ممتاز
لكن يوجد أخطاء في الأحمال خصوصاً الحمل الحي (أرقام غير منطقية) بالرغم من عدم معرفتي بطبيعة الإستخدام
كذلك في سماكة بعض الحوائط 1.2m
يوجد طريقة أسهل في تعريف قطاعات الأعمدة وهي إستيرادها من ال CAD مباشرةً
هذه نظرة سريعة وسأوافيكي بباقي الملاحظات إن وجدت فيما بعد


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت يا جماعة حد يعمل دورة على السيف 
ياريت لو الاخ اسامة نوارة او اى حد بيجيد البرنامج


----------



## *مهندسة* (13 أكتوبر 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> مجهود جيد وتمثيل ممتاز
> لكن يوجد أخطاء في الأحمال خصوصاً الحمل الحي (أرقام غير منطقية) بالرغم من عدم معرفتي بطبيعة الإستخدام
> كذلك في سماكة بعض الحوائط 1.2m
> يوجد طريقة أسهل في تعريف قطاعات الأعمدة وهي إستيرادها من ال CAD مباشرةً
> هذه نظرة سريعة وسأوافيكي بباقي الملاحظات إن وجدت فيما بعد


 
جزاكم الله خيرا
بالنسبة للاحمال فهى معطاة لى و قد تكون كبيرة لان هذة البلاطة basement و هى بلاطة كبيرة و تتختلف فيها الاحمال من مكان لاخر
و سمك الحوائط اخذتها من الاتوكاد و كذلك الاعمدة فالرسم كلة مستورد من الاتوكاد


----------



## أحبك في الله (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*مهندسة* قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> بالنسبة للاحمال فهى معطاة لى و قد تكون كبيرة لان هذة البلاطة basement و هى بلاطة كبيرة و تتختلف فيها الاحمال من مكان لاخر
> و سمك الحوائط اخذتها من الاتوكاد و كذلك الاعمدة فالرسم كلة مستورد من الاتوكاد



وما هي طبيعة إستخدام السقف ليصل فيه الحمل الحي إلي 35KN/m2 :8:?
يوجد في تعريف قطاعات الحوائط حائط بسمك 1.2m كيف ذلك؟
لو كنتي إستوردتي الأعمدة من الكاد إذاً فما الحاجة لتعريف قطاعاتها؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

للمتابعة ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## مصطفى كريم (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
والله جواب شافى وكافى جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة
وياريت توضيح لهذه الجملة ......

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=276623#ixzz1amYxP0dD



سؤال اخر ما هى cantilever transfer wall و ما فائدتها
احياننا نحتاج الى نقل مكان الحائط الخرسانى أو عمود من مكانه الى مكان اخر فيجب عمل بلاطه أو كمره هى التى تقوم بنقل حمل العمود العلوى الى العمود السفلى وهى ما تسمى transfer slab تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (14 أكتوبر 2011)

-هناك جزء فقط علية هذة القيمة و اغلب الاحمال الحية تترواح ما بين 2 الى 12 كن 
هذة البلاطة بها parking و هى بلاطة بدروم لكن لا اعلم لماذا وزعت الاحمال بهذة الكيفية..
-فى اى الحالات يزيد سمك الحائط هل لة علاقة بارتفاع المبنى ؟ لم اصمم shear wall من قبل
-و الاعمدة ارسمها من داخل برنامج safe حتى تعرف على انها اعمدة لانى ااخذ فقط من الاتوكاد مركز العمود و حدودة حتى اتاكد من وضعة بالمكان الصحيح

لى سؤال بخصوص s.f.d ترسم معكوسة داخل برنامج safe لماذا و كيف يمكن ضبطها


----------



## أحبك في الله (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الأسهل ترسمي الأعمدة داخل الكاد بقطاعها المستطيل ثم تستورديها داخل السيف وهو يفهما لوحده
عند عرض ال S.F.D ضعي علامة سالب قبل ال Scale Factor


----------



## *مهندسة* (14 أكتوبر 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> الأسهل ترسمي الأعمدة داخل الكاد بقطاعها المستطيل ثم تستورديها داخل السيف وهو يفهما لوحده
> عند عرض ال S.F.D ضعي علامة سالب قبل ال Scale Factor


 
بالفعل ارسمها بقطاعها و لكنة ينقل ال safe ك area لذلك لابد من تعريفها ف البرنامج و ارسمها من داخل البرنامج مثل الحوائط مثلا انقل ال c.l لها و من داخل السيف ارسم الحائط على هذا الخط ثم امحو الخط

وكان لى سؤال سابق بخصوص الاعمدة و هذا رد المهندس اسامة نوارة علية
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=273752#ixzz1anFynEyw

بالنسبة لعمل draw للعمود هل ينفع ارسمة و هو بالفعل مرسوم (لانة منقول من الاتوكاد)
الاعمده منقوله بنفس أبعادها الحقيقيه من الاتوكاد ولكن للان هى ليست معرفه فى برنامج السيف وما عليك الا تعريفها فى برنامج السيف ويتم ذلك بفتح قائمة draw---column ثم فقط التعليم على المربع rigid panel zone وذلك لاخذ تأثير منطقة العمود فى الاعتبار أى يتم حساب العزوم على وجه العمود 
عن طريق الايقونه الموجدوده على يسار الشاشه سوف نجد ايقونه رسم العمود عند الضغط عليها تظهر شاشه يتم تحديد ارتفاع العمود اعلى البلاطه واسفل البلاطه اى ارتفاع الدور وكذلك وزاية رسم العمود والذى يمكن رسم عمود مائل بأى زاويه وبعده عن المحاور ...... المهم هو ارتفاع العمود اسفل البلاطه والذى منه نحدد ارتفاع الدور
بعد ذلك يتم تحريك الماوس على الشاشه وبحركه واحده يتم الضغط على زر الماوس اليسار وسحب الماوس ليشمل كل الاعمده من اسفل الى اعلى او العكس (كأننا نعمل امر window) فى الاتوكاد مع الاستمرار الضغط على الزر اليسار فسوف تجدى البرنامج سوف يرسم كل الاعمده فى خطوه واحده
احياننا لايظهر عمود أو عموديين لايوجد مشكله يتم رسمه عن طريق البرنامج لانه يمكن رسم السقف كله باستخدام البرنامج فقط ولكن نحن نستورد السقف من الاتوكاد لمجرد السرعه فى الرسم فقط


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
لدى هذا الملف dxf لا استطيع استورادة ل safe ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندس عامر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جواب*

الاخت مهندسة
لقد قمت باستيراد ملفك بشكل مضبوط الى البرنامج سيف ولاتوجد به اي خلل فربما الاصدار التي عندك به خلل وهذه الصور توضح ذلك




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس عامر قال:


> الاخت مهندسة
> لقد قمت باستيراد ملفك بشكل مضبوط الى البرنامج سيف ولاتوجد به اي خلل فربما الاصدار التي عندك به خلل وهذه الصور توضح ذلك
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا جزيلا هذة البلاطة قمت بحلها 
المشكلة كانت فى البلاطة فى اخر مشاركة و الحمد لله استطعت استوردها و عند الانتهاء منها ساقوم برفعها لابداء الملاحظات عليها 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عامر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلاطة*

لا باس في التاكد.......نحن بانتظار الملف بالسيف....سلامي لكم


----------



## جمعه المهندس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

انا اتعلم برنامج السيف ولا اعرف ما هي drop panel افيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## جمعه المهندس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

لوفي حد عنده كتاب تعليم برنامج السيف بالعربي يبعتهولي وجزاكم الله خيرا 
[email protected]


----------



## almystro (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
im a civil engineer student working on my graduation project , my graduation project is a 15 story building which i finished its model on etabs , then i imported the slab +the loads to safe and followed the steps in the tutorials to design it as a post tensioned slab , the main idea of the project is to compare between re-bars and post tensioned slabs , when the analysis is complete i found that there is no difference between the two slabs which is impossible because post tensioned slabs has less deformation and also when i checked the slab design stresses i found that when i move the cursor over the tendons the program writes (FAILED) on most of the tendons . please if any one can help me i will appreciate it


----------



## *مهندسة* (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هاتان بلاطتان احدهما الدور 11 و الاخير و اخرى الدور 14 , على البرنامج لابداء اى ملاحظات عليهما


----------



## الفارس الروش (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بعد رسم البلاطه الهوردى وتعريف كل قطاع على السيف
عند اظهار النتائج اغرف منين ان مقدار الصولد بارت فى الكمرات الساقطه واعرف منين ان الكمرات المخفي قطاعتها امنه ولا لا ومقدار تسبيح العصب


----------



## okzmanz (8 يناير 2012)

*ياريت حد يفيدني في المشكله دي ..
انا دلوقتي كل ما انقل سقف من الكاد الى السيف وفي خطوة توصيف قطاع العمود لما آجي احدد على الأعمده عشان يوصفها في أعمده مش بتتوصف!! .. وفي أعمده تانيه بتتوصف بس بشكل غريب وفي اعمده بتتوصف عادي .. ياريت لو حد حصله نفس المشكله يقولي الحل













*​


----------



## *مهندسة* (9 يناير 2012)

الافضل ترسمها من البرنامج نفسة 
تعرفه من define
ثم ترسمة من draw .. column و يوضع العمود ف المكان المحدد

انا احدد مركز العمود من الاتوكاد نقطة و انقلها للسيف و ارسم العمود من داخل البرنامج بدلالة مركز العمود


----------



## okzmanz (9 يناير 2012)

*طيب بس انا لو عايز يبقي العمود في نقطة تقاطع الكمرات هظبطه ازاي وانا معرفه انه نقطه على الكاد ؟؟ .. سؤال تاني ازاي اكبر قطاع العمود او اصغره من السيف بعد رسمه او نقله من الكاد
*


----------



## *مهندسة* (9 يناير 2012)

okzmanz قال:


> *طيب بس انا لو عايز يبقي العمود في نقطة تقاطع الكمرات هظبطه ازاي وانا معرفه انه نقطه على الكاد ؟؟ .. سؤال تاني ازاي اكبر قطاع العمود او اصغره من السيف بعد رسمه او نقله من الكاد*


 
كل ما ينقل من الكاد غير معرف فهى points و lines و area
النقاط تستفيدمنها فى رسم العمود
و اى خط من الكاد للسيف تلقائيا يعرف على انة كمرة قطاعها none 
, و تختار انت ال line و تعرفة اذا كان كمرة او حائط و لكن لذا كان حائط تمسح الخط بعد رسم الحائط.
و الarea ايضا تختارها و تعرفها .

بداية انت تستورد الرسم من الكاد ثم تقوم يتعريف البلاطة و الاعمدة و الكمرات و الحوائط
و البلاطة تختارها ثم assign البلاطة التى قمت بتعريفها
و الكمرات تختارها ثم assign الكمرة التى قمت يتعريفها
اما الاعمدة بعد تعريف قطاعات الاعمدة ترسمها بدلالة النقاط التى نقلتها من الكاد
و الحائط ترسمة مكانة و تمحو line فانت تستخدمة فقط كدليل للرسم

اما العمود انت تحدد قطاعة وتاخذ هذة الابعاد من الاتوكاد
ولماذا تريد تغير ايعاد العمود ضع نماذج مختلفة حسب التى لديك و اختر منها


----------



## okzmanz (9 يناير 2012)

*شكراً يا باشمهندسه على الإفاده انا فعلاً جربت كلامك بس كان نفسي أعرف السبب ان قطاعات بتترسم وقطاعات لأ وده عشان انا جربتها قبل كده واترسمت معايا عادي جداً ووفرت معايا وقت كبير عشان مكنتش بحتاج أوصف قطاعات الأعمده يعني بمجرد اني أختار Draw Column وأحدد على كل الأعمده كانت بتترسم عادي .. شكراً جزيلاً وياريت لو عرفتي سبب المشكله دي قوليلي 
*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يناير 2012)

okzmanz قال:


> *ياريت حد يفيدني في المشكله دي ..
> انا دلوقتي كل ما انقل سقف من الكاد الى السيف وفي خطوة توصيف قطاع العمود لما آجي احدد على الأعمده عشان يوصفها في أعمده مش بتتوصف!! .. وفي أعمده تانيه بتتوصف بس بشكل غريب وفي اعمده بتتوصف عادي .. ياريت لو حد حصله نفس المشكله يقولي الحل
> 
> 
> ...



هذه المشكله تحدثفى حالتيين الاولى عندما تكون الاعمده مرسومه مائله فى الاتوكاد لذلك الافضل رسم هذه الاعمده المائله من داخل برنامج السيف بنفس درجة الميل والتى يتم الحصول عليها من برنامج الاتوكاد والحاله الثانيه للاعمده الرأسيه والافقيه عندما يكون رسم الاعمده فى الاتوكاد غير صحيح بمعنى وجود تداخل فى رسم الاعمده أو وجود أكثر من خط فى الاتوكاد أو وجود أكثر من layer متداخله لرسم العمود 
لذلك الافضل عند رسم الانشائى الخاص بادخال الرسم من الاتوكاد الى السيف هو عمل layerجديده للسيف والافضل رسم الاعمده بأمر draw----rectangle وذلك حتى يكون رسمة العمود pline وكذلك السرعه فى رسم الاعمده وطبعا لابد أن تكون جميع الاعمده بنفس ال layer 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## okzmanz (9 يناير 2012)

*شكراً على الإفاده باشمهندس أسامه ,, سؤال تاني هل في طريقه مباشره لتغيير أبعاد العمود بعد رسمها في السيف بدون تغيير القطاع نفسه من Define





*


----------



## أحبك في الله (9 يناير 2012)

إمسحة وإرسمة تاني من السيف 
نفس الطريقة أكنك لسه مستورده من الكاد


----------



## okzmanz (10 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً .. كان عندي سؤال تاني بخصوص حالات التحميل في السيف*
*انا نزلت فيديو لتصميم سطح هولوبلوك بس سمعت فيه حاجه اول مره أخد بالي منها وهي توصيف حالات تحميل Dead Short Term و Dead Long Term .. ياريت حد يفهمني اشمعني في السيف استخدمنا الحالات دي وايه الفرق بينها وبين التعديل في Set Modifier .. وليه أصلاً بنعدل في Inertia في البلاطات والكمرات والأعمده ؟؟ *

*وسؤال تاني انا أمتي اوصف حالة تحميل لل Floor Covering على البرنامج وهل ده هيفرق معايا في النتائج ؟ *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يناير 2012)

okzmanz قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً .. كان عندي سؤال تاني بخصوص حالات التحميل في السيف*
> 
> *انا نزلت فيديو لتصميم سطح هولوبلوك بس سمعت فيه حاجه اول مره أخد بالي منها وهي توصيف حالات تحميل Dead Short Term و Dead Long Term .. ياريت حد يفهمني اشمعني في السيف استخدمنا الحالات دي وايه الفرق بينها وبين التعديل في Set Modifier .. وليه أصلاً بنعدل في Inertia في البلاطات والكمرات والأعمده ؟؟ *​
> *وسؤال تاني انا أمتي اوصف حالة تحميل لل Floor Covering على البرنامج وهل ده هيفرق معايا في النتائج ؟ *​


اذا سألتك عن قيمة سهم الانحناء(deflection) فى كمره بسيطه (simple  ) طول بحرها (L  ) وعليها حمل منتظم بقيمة ( W  ) فسوف تكون الاجابه هى = 5 *W*L*L*L*L/384EI 
وفى القيمه السابقه نجد قيمة ( I  ) وهى عزم القصور الذاتى (moment of inertia  )  لقطاع الكمره فهل نأخذه (b*T*T*T/12  ) حيث b = عرض القطاع & t= عمق القطاع الخرسانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع الاجابه لا لانه تحت تأثير الاحمال سوف يؤدى ذلك الى تشقق القطاع ويتلاشى جزء كبير من الخرسانه فى التأثير على قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى وسوف نجد أن جزء من القطاع الخرسانى هو الذى يعمل فى الضغط والجزء الاخر من القطاع الخرسانى سوف يكون تحت تأثير قوى الشد والذى لاتعمل معه الخرسانه 
لذلك اذا رجعت للكود المصرى للخرسانه لعام 2006 صفحة 48 الفصل الرابع سوف تجد كيفية حساب عزم القصور الذاتى الفعلى والذى يتم استخدامه فى المعادله السابقه وسوف تجد أن عزم القصور الذاتى الفعلى يكون نسبه من عزم القصور الكلى للقطاع اى نسبه من (b*T*T*T/12 )
لذلك فى برنامج السيف هو الوحيد الذى يقوم بحساب عزم القصور الذاتى الفعلى على الاحمال وعلى حسب حسب الكود وذلك فى مجموعة برامج شركة CSI أما برنامج الساب والايتابس فليس فيه امكانية حساب سهم الهبوط ولذلك نقوم بالاستعاضه عن ذلك بأخذ نسبه عزم القصور الكلى وهو ما يسمى بال set modifiers فى البرامج السابقه وهذه النسبه حددها الكود 
واذا بحثت فى الكود فسوف تجد نوعيين من سهم الانحناء الاول وهو immediate term deflection أو سهم الانحناء الانى والذى يحدث نتيجة الاحمال الميته والحيه 
والنوع الثانى وهو long term deflection وهو الذى يحدث نتيجة الزحف للخرسانه والانكماش والمثؤثر فيه هو الاحمال الدائمه (ميته وحيه) 
وكما تجد حالات من حسابات سهم الهبوط يؤخذ فيها قيمة التغطيه floor covering فى حساباتها 
ولمزيد عن هذا الموضوع يمكن الرجوع للرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2000824&postcount=28
 تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور باشمهنس اسامه علي اجاباتك المفيدة وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## okzmanz (10 يناير 2012)

*كلام رائع باشمهندس أسامه ... جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## okzmanz (11 يناير 2012)

*في حالة اللبشه على السيف ... لماذا يتم توصيف العمود على انه بلاطه Stiff .. وماهو سمك ال Stiff في الحاله دي ؟ .. وهل في طريقة حل تانيه غير دي ؟؟ *​


----------



## المـــرداوي (11 يناير 2012)

كيف أقوم بالعمل 3d على السيف

بمعنى كيف يمكنني اضافة ادوار أخرى للدور الذي أعمل عليه
​


----------



## أحبك في الله (11 يناير 2012)

> كيف أقوم بالعمل 3d على السيف
> 
> بمعنى كيف يمكنني اضافة ادوار أخرى للدور الذي أعمل عليه


لا يمكن عمل ذلك علي السيف
لانة برنامج لحل الأسقف أو الأساسات فقط وليس المنشأ بالكامل


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يناير 2012)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور باشمهنس اسامه علي اجاباتك المفيدة وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


اشكرك مهندسنا الكبير على كلماتك الطيبه 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## المـــرداوي (11 يناير 2012)

أحبك في الله قال:


> لا يمكن عمل ذلك علي السيف
> لانة برنامج لحل الأسقف أو الأساسات فقط وليس المنشأ بالكامل



تمام 

جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يناير 2012)

okzmanz قال:


> *في حالة اللبشه على السيف ... لماذا يتم توصيف العمود على انه بلاطه Stiff .. وماهو سمك ال Stiff في الحاله دي ؟ .. وهل في طريقة حل تانيه غير دي ؟؟ *​


يتم توصيف العمود على أنه بلاطه stiff حتى يكون تأثير العمود فى اللبشه مماثل تماما مثل تأثير العمود فى البلاطه اللاكمريه حيث بهذا التوصيف للعمود تكون نتائج العزوم فى البلاطه اللاكمريه أو اللبشه عند وجه العمود أى عند الحواف الخارجيه للعمود مما يماثل الطبيعه بعكس برنامج الساب والذى يتم تمثيل العمود على أنه نقطه أو نقطتيين 
ولذلك تعتبر هذه الخاصيه وهو تمثيل تأثير حمل العمود كمسطح فى اللبشه وليس كنقطه من أحد الميزات المهنمه فى برنامج السيف والتى بها محاولة الوصول الى الطبيعه والحل السليم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يناير 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ثم تحدد layer : Lines و ترسم بامر line فى محاور الكمرات و الحوائط و من داخل برنامج سيف تحدد خط الكمرة و توصفة على انة كمرة
> اما بالنسبة لخط الحائط يكون دليل كى ترسم منة الحائط من داخل البرنامج و بعد رسم الحائط تمسح هذا الخط لان اى خط تستوردة من الاتوكاد يوصف اتوماتيكيا على انة كمرة ففى حالة الحائط نمسح الخط.


من مميزات برنامج السيف السهوله والسرعه العاليه فى رسم السقف لذلك يمكن بسهوله رسم الكمرات بعرضها الحقيقى (12 سم أو 20 سم أو 25 سم أو بعرض مختلف كما فى الكمرات الهوردى) فى الاتوكاد ثم بخطوه واحده من داخل السيف يتم رسم هذه الكمرات


----------



## okzmanz (13 يناير 2012)

*كلام جميل باشمهندس أسامه بس ياريت توضحلي سمك الStiff كام .. هل بيكون نفس سمك اللبشه ؟؟ ... وتاني حاجه ازاي أدخل الحمل الكلي على العمود وهو متوصف كبلاطه مش نقطه واحده أضع عليها الحمل*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 يناير 2012)

okzmanz قال:


> *كلام جميل باشمهندس أسامه بس ياريت توضحلي سمك الStiff كام .. هل بيكون نفس سمك اللبشه ؟؟ ... وتاني حاجه ازاي أدخل الحمل الكلي على العمود وهو متوصف كبلاطه مش نقطه واحده أضع عليها الحمل*​


الموضوع بسيط ان شاء الله 
أو سمك ال stiff يكون بارتفاع العمود يعنى بارتفاع الدور أو يمكن أخذه بسمك اللبشه 
بالنسبه لادحال حمل العمود فى منتصف العمود دى لها أكثر من طريقه أسهل حاجه هو استحدام أمر رسم النقطه (point) لان هذا الامر نحتاجه كثير جدا فى الرسم نقف عند ركن من أركان العمود والذى يكون معلوم الطول والعرض ثم نرسم نقطه وعندما نطلب من برنامج السيف رسم النقطه تظهر شاشه عليها (x & Y ولكن باحدثيات = (0 & 0 ) يتم تغيرهم بنصف أبعاد العمود فى اتجاه X وكذلك اتجاه Y مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الاشارات السالبه والموجبه بالنسه للنقطه التى تبدأ من عندها رسم هذه النقطه بعد رسم النقطه والتى سوف تكون فى منتصف العمود يتم اختيارها وتوقيع حمل هذا العمود عليها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (13 يناير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> من مميزات برنامج السيف السهوله والسرعه العاليه فى رسم السقف لذلك يمكن بسهوله رسم الكمرات بعرضها الحقيقى (12 سم أو 20 سم أو 25 سم أو بعرض مختلف كما فى الكمرات الهوردى) فى الاتوكاد ثم بخطوه واحده من داخل السيف يتم رسم هذه الكمرات


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
ارجو التوضيح لم افهم هذة النقطة 
فانا احدد الكمرة على الاتوكاد بامر line فى layer line
فما معنى ان ارسمها بعرضها الحقيقي؟؟


----------



## مصطفى كريم (15 يناير 2012)

*هذه الصورة ظهرت فى تعليقكم فارجو الافادة*

هذه الصورة ظهرت فى تعليقكم فارجو الافادة

الذى شد انتباهى فى الصورة هو الكابولى 

السؤال هنا ان هذا الكابولى طرفه ليس حر 

فعفوا ارجو التوضيح


----------



## tuta2000 (16 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم الشكر كل الشكر على الجهد المقدر..أنا مبتدئة في برنامجsafe و أسأل عن تحديد strips هل تتحدد تلقائيا إلى colstrip ,fieldstrip حسب الكود المحدد بعد إختيار إضافتها من الأمر edit أم لابد من رسمها يدويا أوتحديد عرضها؟سؤال آخر: بعد الإستيراد من إيتابس هل أحتاج لأي خطوات إضافية قبل بدء التحليل.. أرجو التكرم بسرعة الرد المباشر بدون مرفق نظرا للضرورة الملحة و الخبرة المتواضعة..جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## *مهندسة* (16 يناير 2012)

tuta2000 قال:


> *السلام عليكم الشكر كل الشكر على الجهد المقدر..أنا مبتدئة في برنامجsafe و أسأل عن تحديد strips هل تتحدد تلقائيا إلى colstrip ,fieldstrip حسب الكود المحدد بعد إختيار إضافتها من الأمر edit أم لابد من رسمها يدويا أوتحديد عرضها؟سؤال آخر: بعد الإستيراد من إيتابس هل أحتاج لأي خطوات إضافية قبل بدء التحليل.. أرجو التكرم بسرعة الرد المباشر بدون مرفق نظرا للضرورة الملحة و الخبرة المتواضعة..جزاكم الله كل خير*​


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
انا ارسم ال strip من draw design strip
فتظهر شاشة تختارى منها الاتجاة افقى او راسي دايما يكون الافقى مثلا A و الراسي B
و اختار ايضا من نفس هذة النافذة COlumn strip او middle strip
,ثم ارسم مثلا stip فى الاتجاة الافقى ثم اعمل لهذة الstrip ........
اختارها ثم edit .. replicate وتختارى العرض 1متر مثلا و العدد المناسب 
و نفس الخطوات ف الاتجاة الاخر 
اتمنى ان اكون افدتك
و ننتظر الاجابة الوافية من اصحاب الخبرة


----------



## bboumediene (17 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tuta2000 (19 يناير 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> انا ارسم ال strip من draw design strip
> فتظهر شاشة تختارى منها الاتجاة افقى او راسي دايما يكون الافقى مثلا A و الراسي B
> و اختار ايضا من نفس هذة النافذة COlumn strip او middle strip
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..جزاك الله كل خير ردك منطقي جدا المشكلة أنني أستخدمsafe12 وليس safe12.1حيث لايحوي خيارcolstrip,midstripفهل هذه مشكلة أم يمكن تحديد كل stripبعرضه المطلوب والبرنامج سوف يحدد خصائصها حسب الكود المحدد


----------



## *مهندسة* (19 يناير 2012)

tuta2000 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..جزاك الله كل خير ردك منطقي جدا المشكلة أنني أستخدمsafe12 وليس safe12.1حيث لايحوي خيارcolstrip,midstripفهل هذه مشكلة أم يمكن تحديد كل stripبعرضه المطلوب والبرنامج سوف يحدد خصائصها حسب الكود المحدد


 
صراحة لا اعرف لان الاصدار الذى لدى هو safe 12.3.1 ممكن تحاولى تحميل الاصدار الحديث 
بالتوفيق


----------



## Els3id Fathy (19 يناير 2012)

ردود الافعال من السيف كبيرة جدا تصل لضعف المحسوبة بطريقة المساحات
هل هذا طبيعى .. وهل ممكن نصمم عليها العمود ؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (19 يناير 2012)

els3id fathy قال:


> ردود الافعال من السيف كبيرة جدا تصل لضعف المحسوبة بطريقة المساحات
> هل هذا طبيعى .. وهل ممكن نصمم عليها العمود ؟


 
لا اعرف مدى دقة البرنامج فى حساب ردود الافعال على الاعمدة 
و هل هذا يختلف بنوع البلاطة 
للرفع.........
و ننتظر الاجابة من اصحاب الخبرة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 يناير 2012)

Els3id Fathy قال:


> ردود الافعال من السيف كبيرة جدا تصل لضعف المحسوبة بطريقة المساحات
> هل هذا طبيعى .. وهل ممكن نصمم عليها العمود ؟





*مهندسة* قال:


> لا اعرف مدى دقة البرنامج فى حساب ردود الافعال على الاعمدة
> و هل هذا يختلف بنوع البلاطة
> للرفع.........
> و ننتظر الاجابة من اصحاب الخبرة



السلام عليكم
في حال كانت الاعمدة موزعة بانتظام فالفرق بين نتائج الFinite element (البرنامج) والحسابات اليدوية بطريقة المساحة لردود الفعل لا يزيد الفرق عن 20% لصالح البرنامج..بحسب ما لاحظته عندما اقارن بين الطريقتين ...ويحدث هذا غالبا في العمود الداخلي الاول ...
في حال عدم انتظام توزيع الاعمدة فلا بد من الانتباه الى ان المساحة لا تكون مجرد نصف البحر وخلاص ..بل ربما قد يكون الواجب اللجوء للتحليل بالبرنامج وعدم جدوى الحسابات اليدوية العادية في حال كان كان توزيع الاعمدة غير منتظم تماما...

بانتظار الافادة من الاساتذة الافاضل


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2012)

Els3id Fathy قال:


> ردود الافعال من السيف كبيرة جدا تصل لضعف المحسوبة بطريقة المساحات
> هل هذا طبيعى .. وهل ممكن نصمم عليها العمود ؟


أكيد هناك خطأ فى الملف والبرنامج يعطى نتائج دقيقه جدا لاحمال الاعمده ويمكن التأكد من لك عن طريق ايجاد مسطح السقف وضربه فى وزن الغطاء (floor covering) وكذلك ضرب مسطح الدور فى كثافة الاحمال الحيه وكذلك اجمالى أطوال الحوائط مضروبه فى وزن المتر الطولى من الحوائط بالاضافه طبعا الى اجمالى مكعب خرسانة وأعمده السقف وضربها فى كثافة الخرسانه المسلحه 
هنا سوف نحصل على اجمالى الوزن الشامل للسقف والاعمده ويتم مقارنة ذلك باجمالى ردود أفعال الاعمده 
هنا يمكن الحكم على صحة النتائج
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Els3id Fathy (19 يناير 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> لا اعرف مدى دقة البرنامج فى حساب ردود الافعال على الاعمدة
> و هل هذا يختلف بنوع البلاطة
> للرفع.........
> و ننتظر الاجابة من اصحاب الخبرة








خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في حال كانت الاعمدة موزعة بانتظام فالفرق بين نتائج الFinite element (البرنامج) والحسابات اليدوية بطريقة المساحة لردود الفعل لا يزيد الفرق عن 20% لصالح البرنامج..بحسب ما لاحظته عندما اقارن بين الطريقتين ...ويحدث هذا غالبا في العمود الداخلي الاول ...
> في حال عدم انتظام توزيع الاعمدة فلا بد من الانتباه الى ان المساحة لا تكون مجرد نصف البحر وخلاص ..بل ربما قد يكون الواجب اللجوء للتحليل بالبرنامج وعدم جدوى الحسابات اليدوية العادية في حال كان كان توزيع الاعمدة غير منتظم تماما...
> 
> بانتظار الافادة من الاساتذة الافاضل




مرفق الملف للمراجعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?gczbzvrdg5z5rja


----------



## اياد بكر (19 يناير 2012)

مساء الخير انا مشترك جديد بهذا المنتدى واريد ان استفيد كتيرا بالنسبه للمساحه 
انا تخرجت من معهد وكانت مده الدوره سنه واحده ولكن لم نقوم بالتطبيق كثيرا على برنامج الاوتكاد14 
يا ريت تساعدوني بهالشي لو في موجود اي رابط به فيدو لكيفيه التعامل مع الاوتكاد ارجو ان تعلوموني فيه


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2012)

Els3id Fathy قال:


> مرفق الملف للمراجعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gczbzvrdg5z5rja


بعد مراجعة الملف وجد الاخطاء الاتيه
1- تعريف البلاطه الهوردى عباره عن 20 سم بلوك + 7 سم بلاطه عاديه وهذه تم تعريفها بمقدار 27 سم 
انظر الصوره التاليه 





هذا بالطبع يزيد من أحمال ومضاعفة أحمال الاعمده 
2- تم ادخال الاعمده أعلى وأسفل السقف السؤال لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فهذا يزيد من أحمال الاعمده 
3- تم ادخال حوائط المصعد الخرسانيه أسفل وأعلى السقف لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
4- ادخال طريقة حساب ال long term & short term deflection خاطئه ويجب مراجعتها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## tuta2000 (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم متى يصبح من الضروري تعريف العمود على أنه stiff) ,area) في برنامج safe؟
هذا السؤال حيرني جدا رغم طرح موضوع مشابه من أحد الأخوة
وهل يوجد داعي لعمل هذه الخطوة عند الأستيراد من إيتابس؟؟ شكرا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (20 يناير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بعد مراجعة الملف وجد الاخطاء الاتيه
> 1- تعريف البلاطه الهوردى عباره عن 20 سم بلوك + 7 سم بلاطه عاديه وهذه تم تعريفها بمقدار 27 سم
> انظر الصوره التاليه
> 
> ...




متشكرا جدا يا مهندس اسامه ... اصبح الحمل معقول
وده اول استخدام ليا للسيف فى الشغل فأنا 2011 
وبالنسبة لإدخال long term & short term deflection كيف ؟ لأن هذا ما اعرفه

وأكرر شكرى وتقديرى لمجهود واهتمام حضرتك


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة 
هنا فيديو شرح طريقة الاحمال short , long term deflection
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t277354.html

لى سؤال اذا كانت بلاطة basement بها ramp كيف يعرف ف برنامج safe 
هل يعتبر جزء من البلاطة 
ام يوضع opening


----------



## Els3id Fathy (21 يناير 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة
> هنا فيديو شرح طريقة الاحمال short , long term deflection
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t277354.html
> 
> ...




شكرا جزيلا
وبالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك أظن انها تتحل زى السلم


----------



## *مهندسة* (22 يناير 2012)

هل تعرف ال ramp فى ال safe انها opening ????


----------



## A.Bozan (22 يناير 2012)

الramp في الsafe هو فتحة ولس سلابة
لماذا:
لأنه لا يوجد استمرار بين بلاطة السقف و ramp وبالتالي ليس هناك عزوم سالبة بين المنطقتين ولا توجد تخفيض للعزوم الموجبة او التشوه


----------



## *مهندسة* (22 يناير 2012)

اذا كانت بلاطة بها ف المنتصف منطقة الكور و يوجد فرق ف المنسوب و ايضا التخانة للبلاطة كلها عن منطقة الكور
كيف يمكننى رسمهم كبلاطتين منفصلتين ع الاتوكاد ام ان هناك طريقة لفصلهم على ال safe??


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يناير 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> اذا كانت بلاطة بها ف المنتصف منطقة الكور و يوجد فرق ف المنسوب و ايضا التخانة للبلاطة كلها عن منطقة الكور
> كيف يمكننى رسمهم كبلاطتين منفصلتين ع الاتوكاد ام ان هناك طريقة لفصلهم على ال safe??


هناك حليين لرسم البلاطتتين :-
الاول من الاتوكاد وذلك برسم كل بلاطه منفصله عن الثانيه 
الثانى من داخل السيف وذلك برسم كمرة فرق المنسوب ثم باختيار الكمره والبلاطه ومن قائمة edit ---edit area ---divide area --- cookie cut slab فانه يتم انقسام البلاطه الى جزئيين عند هذه الكمره والتى عندها فرق المنسوب
ثم نختار أحد البلاطتيين ومن قائمة assign ---slab data---vertical offset ومنها يتم وضع فرق المنسوب بين البلاطتيين 
واذا كان حديد الشبكه غيير مستمر بين البلاطتيين فلابد من عمل release عند طرف التقاء البلاطه مع كمره فرق المنسوب 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (24 يناير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هناك حليين لرسم البلاطتتين :-
> الاول من الاتوكاد وذلك برسم كل بلاطه منفصله عن الثانيه
> الثانى من داخل السيف وذلك برسم كمرة فرق المنسوب ثم باختيار الكمره والبلاطه ومن قائمة edit ---edit area ---divide area --- cookie cut slab فانه يتم انقسام البلاطه الى جزئيين عند هذه الكمره والتى عندها فرق المنسوب
> ثم نختار أحد البلاطتيين ومن قائمة assign ---slab data---vertical offset ومنها يتم وضع فرق المنسوب بين البلاطتيين
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
حاولت رسمها من الاتوكاد و استورادها و لكن لم تظهر 
و ايضا جربت الطريقة الاخرى mergeو لكن تظهر المنطقة ف المنتصف و كانها opening 
فهل يمكن ان ارسم بلاطة الكور فوق ال openinig ؟؟

لان مثلا عندما تكون بلاطة بها opening و اقوم بمسح هذة ال opening تظهر البلاطة كاملة 
فالسؤال الان هل ال opening تعتبر جزء من البلاطة حتى اذا مسحت 
ام انها ليس لها علاقة بالبلاطة ؟؟


----------



## tuta2000 (24 يناير 2012)

tuta2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم متى يصبح من الضروري تعريف العمود على أنه stiff) ,area) في برنامج safe؟
> هذا السؤال حيرني جدا رغم طرح موضوع مشابه من أحد الأخوة
> وهل يوجد داعي لعمل هذه الخطوة عند الأستيراد من إيتابس؟؟ شكرا


 *أعرف أن سؤالي من السذاجة بحيث لا يستحق الرد ولكني طمعت في سعة صدوركم ومبادرتكم للمساعدة؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## *مهندسة* (24 يناير 2012)

tuta2000 قال:


> *أعرف أن سؤالي من السذاجة بحيث لا يستحق الرد ولكني طمعت في سعة صدوركم ومبادرتكم للمساعدة؟؟؟؟؟*


 
السلام عليكم 
اختى المهندسة لا يوجد سؤال لا يستحق الاجابة 
لكنى لم افهم السؤال او قد تكون اجابتى غير كافية 
هو بالنسبة لرسم العمود و انا استودة من الاتوكاد و لا اعرف طريفة الايتاب
احدد مراكز الاعمدة ف الاتوكاد و اضعها فى layer point 
و من داخل برنامج السيف ارسم الاعمدة بدلالة المركز

و توجد طريقة اخرى و هى ان احدد العمود ك area بامر polyline و اضعها فى layer area 
و ايضا من داخل السيف ارسم العمود ف مكانة 

اى انه فى كل الحالات يتم رسم العمود من داخل السيف بامر draw ... column 
و الذى اعرفة ان العمود يحدد انة stiff اذا كنا نصمم لبشة 
اما البلاطة يرسم كعمود

ارجو ان اكون افدتك


----------



## tuta2000 (25 يناير 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اختى المهندسة لا يوجد سؤال لا يستحق الاجابة
> لكنى لم افهم السؤال او قد تكون اجابتى غير كافية
> هو بالنسبة لرسم العمود و انا استودة من الاتوكاد و لا اعرف طريفة الايتاب
> ...


 جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بعلمك في الدارين


----------



## *مهندسة* (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
لدى استفسار فى هذة الصورة ماذا تعنى contour range min&max??
و ما القيم التى توضع بها اذا كانت الوحدات mm2/m

لا تظهر الصورة 
انا اقصد عند تصميم البلاطة مثلا و عمل show slab design


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 فبراير 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> لدى استفسار فى هذة الصورة ماذا تعنى contour range min&max??
> و ما القيم التى توضع بها اذا كانت الوحدات mm2/m
> 
> ...







اذا راجعنا الصوره السابقه فسوف نجد أن حديد الشبكه العلويه والسفليه هو بقطر 16 مم كل 100 مم أى عدد الاسياخ = 10 أسياخ بقطر 16 مم فى المتر وهذا كثير جدا جدا 
أما بالنسبه لل contour range فهى لمسطح الحديد الاضافى وهى هنا كما فى الصوره للحديد الاضافى العلوى direction -2 - Top rebar 
وعن القيم التى يتم وضعها لل min فيتم وضع مسطح السيخ الذى سوف نستخدمه كحديد أضافى علوى فى الاتجاه 2 وبالنسبه لل max. يتم وضع مثلا مسطح عدد 3 أسياخ ثم يتم البحث بعد ذلك على المسقط الافقى وبالطبع الافضل الاعتماد على طريقة ال strip based فى أفضل 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
لم اضع الحديد الصحيح فهو 16 و ال spacing 200mm
عذرا ارجو التوضيح بخصوص contour range بمثال بسيط 
لانى استمعت لشرح فيديو و قام بحساب المساحة اريد توضيح حيث لم افهمها جيدا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rashed_friends (21 فبراير 2012)

عندى مشكله كبيره فى الساب مش عارف العيب فى ايه لما بقسم البلاطه على الاتوكاد بتطلع نتائج العزوم للبلاطه مظبوطه 

ولما حليت نفس المنشا بس قسمت على الساب انى بختار البلاطه وبقسمها عدد من القطع فى الاتجاهين الاكس والواى وبراعى ان كل بلاطه مماثله للبلاطه المجاوره لها سواء من اليمين او الشمال او الاعلى او الاسفل لضمان استمراريه البلاطه 
بلاقى نتائج كبيره عن الحل السابق مع العلم انى اعلم ان الحل الاول مظبوط لانه مثال محلول يدوى وعند التقسيم على الكاد تكون النتائج قريبه من الحل اليدوى 
عكس عند التقسيم على الساب 
ارجو الافاده هل هذا منطقى ولماذا وما الحل 

وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 فبراير 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لم اضع الحديد الصحيح فهو 16 و ال spacing 200mm
> عذرا ارجو التوضيح بخصوص contour range بمثال بسيط
> لانى استمعت لشرح فيديو و قام بحساب المساحة اريد توضيح حيث لم افهمها جيدا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بخصوص نتائج السيف وحديد التسليح
يمكن عمل الاتى :- 
1- نفترض حديد الشبكه السفلى بعدد 6 أسياخ قطر 12 مم وعلى ذلك سوف تكون المسافه بين الاسياخ = 1.0\6 = 0.166666666667 م وكذلك نفرض حديد الشبكه العلوى بعدد 6 أسياخ قطر 10 مم وله نفس المسافه بين الاساخ وهذا ما هو واضح فى الصوره التاليه على يمين الصوره فى الاسفل 




بالماوس يتم تحريكه على المسقط الافقى لمراجعة أقصى مسطح للحديد حول العمود اذا كنا نبحث عن الحديد الاضافى العلوى ثم نقسم هذا المسطح على مساحة السيخ الواحد المستخدم وهنا فى مثالنا تم استخدام حديد اضافى علوى قطر 16 مم بعدد = 4 أسياخ اى باجمالى مسطح = 4 * 2.01 = 8.04 سم2 وهذه القيمه هى التى يتم وضعها فى خانة ال max- contour range ثم نشاهد الشاشه مره ثانيه كما يلى نلاحظ مكتوب من أعلى حديد الشبكه العلوى واختفاء اللون الازرق أكبر من مسطح الحديد الاضافى الذى تم اختياره وهو بعدد 4 أسياخ قطر 16 مم مما يدل على أن ذلك يكفى 





ومن وجهت نظرى الافضل عند استخدام برنامج السيف فى التصميم هو استخدام طريقة ال strip فى اظهار نتائج حديد التسليح لان ذلك يكون أوفر لان البرنامج سوف يظهر التسليح الاضافى لكل واحد متر وكما أنه يبين طول السيخ وعدده والمنطقه التى تحتاج الى حديد اضافى كما يلى 
أولا يتم عمل strip A فى الاتجاه الافقى كل 1.00 م وكذلك يتم عمل strip B رأسيه كل 1.00 م تغطى المسقط الافقى بالكامل 
ثم يتم تحديد حديد الشبكه العلويه والسفليه وهو هنا بقطر 10 مم وعدد 5 أسياخ أى المسافه بين الاسياخ = 1.000\5 = 0.20 م وكما يمكن تحديد الحديد الاضافى العلوى بقطر 16 مم والحديد الاضافى السفلى بقطر 10 مم كما فى الصوره التاليه 




وعليه سوف يظهر الحديد الاضافى كما فى الصوره التاليه بقطره وعدده فى المتر الواحد 





تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## rashed_friends (22 فبراير 2012)

rashed_friends قال:


> عندى مشكله كبيره فى الساب مش عارف العيب فى ايه لما بقسم البلاطه على الاتوكاد بتطلع نتائج العزوم للبلاطه مظبوطه
> 
> ولما حليت نفس المنشا بس قسمت على الساب انى بختار البلاطه وبقسمها عدد من القطع فى الاتجاهين الاكس والواى وبراعى ان كل بلاطه مماثله للبلاطه المجاوره لها سواء من اليمين او الشمال او الاعلى او الاسفل لضمان استمراريه البلاطه
> بلاقى نتائج كبيره عن الحل السابق مع العلم انى اعلم ان الحل الاول مظبوط لانه مثال محلول يدوى وعند التقسيم على الكاد تكون النتائج قريبه من الحل اليدوى
> ...



ارجو المساعده


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 فبراير 2012)

rashed_friends قال:


> عندى مشكله كبيره فى الساب مش عارف العيب فى ايه لما بقسم البلاطه على الاتوكاد بتطلع نتائج العزوم للبلاطه مظبوطه
> 
> ولما حليت نفس المنشا بس قسمت على الساب انى بختار البلاطه وبقسمها عدد من القطع فى الاتجاهين الاكس والواى وبراعى ان كل بلاطه مماثله للبلاطه المجاوره لها سواء من اليمين او الشمال او الاعلى او الاسفل لضمان استمراريه البلاطه
> بلاقى نتائج كبيره عن الحل السابق مع العلم انى اعلم ان الحل الاول مظبوط لانه مثال محلول يدوى وعند التقسيم على الكاد تكون النتائج قريبه من الحل اليدوى
> ...


الافضل تنزيل الملفيين على المنتدى للاطلاع والمراجعه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## rashed_friends (22 فبراير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الافضل تنزيل الملفيين على المنتدى للاطلاع والمراجعه
> تقبل تحياتى



الملف الاول والثانى التقسيم على الساب 

الملف الثالث التقسيم على الكاد ونتايجه مظبوطه وشكرا لتعاونك


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 فبراير 2012)

rashed_friends قال:


> الملف الاول والثانى التقسيم على الساب
> 
> الملف الثالث التقسيم على الكاد ونتايجه مظبوطه وشكرا لتعاونك


بالطبع يوجد اختلاف بين الملفات الثلاث وبالتالى النتائج مختلفه كالاتى :-
1 - معامل المرونه مختلف من سقف الى الاخر
2- الاحمال الحيه مختلفه من سقف الى اخر
3- تم توقيع نوع البلاطه مره على أساس أنها خرسانه ومره اخرى على أساس أنها حديد من سقف الى اخر 
4- كثافة الخرسانه مختلفه من سقف الى اخر
لست أدى أخ راشد هل هو اختبار أم لا؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## rashed_friends (22 فبراير 2012)

والله لا اختبار ولا حاجه انا لسه خريج جد وبقالى شهر شغال على تلات برامج فى وقت واحد علشان اتعلمهم بسرعه الساب والسيف والايتابس 

واسف والله لو شغلتك انا مش اقصد وهراجع اللى قلتلى عليه وارد عليك 


شكرا واسف مره اخرى


----------



## rashed_friends (22 فبراير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بالطبع يوجد اختلاف بين الملفات الثلاث وبالتالى النتائج مختلفه كالاتى :-
> 1 - معامل المرونه مختلف من سقف الى الاخر
> 2- الاحمال الحيه مختلفه من سقف الى اخر
> 3- تم توقيع نوع البلاطه مره على أساس أنها خرسانه ومره اخرى على أساس أنها حديد من سقف الى اخر
> ...



انا اسف والله مره تانيه المشكله عندى ان كنت معرف البلاطه على انها حديد والحمل الحى مش مختلف كتير كان بدل 1.5 كان 2 ودى مش فرقت فى الحل اللى كان مبوظ الدنيا هى تعريف البلاطه ومش عارف ده دخلت انها حديد ازاى رغم انى مش بعدل فى الحاجات دى بسيبها زى ما هى 

وكثافه الخرسانه ومعامل المرونه مختلفه لانى قولت اغير فيهم يمكن المنشا نتايجه تتظبط بعد ما غلبت معاه وصدقنى انا المشكله دى عملتها فى موضوع جديد وكتبتها فى موضوع تانى غير الموضوع ده لانى بقالى يومين مش لاقيلها حل ومش عارف السبب


----------



## *مهندسة* (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
فى تصميم اللبشة على السيف لقد استمعت لشرح فيديو 
و قام المهندس برسم ال mat من داخل البرنامج اى تم استيراد فقط المحاور و الاعمدة من الاتوكاد
لماذا ؟ و هل لا يصلح ان اصدرها (حدود اللبشة)من الاتوكاد مثل الفلات سلاب

ايضا فى حساب ال subgrade modulus فى الشرح انها تساوى 120*B/C
, حيث 120 عبارة عن 3*مقلوب ال settlement 
و اخذ ال B/C=200KN/M2
ارجو توضيح اكثر لهذا القانون !!!!!!

ايضا فى توقيع الاحمال على الاعمدة ما نوع هذة الاحمال هل هى DEAD فقط ؟
و هل هذة الاحمال يتم فرضها ؟و على اى اساس 
هل يوجد فيديو من الشركة يشرح التحميل فى حالة اللبشة 

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## *مهندسة* (5 مارس 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?tk3wesw4pgql67b
http://www.mediafire.com/?8n9e6or7vyx4tib

هذة الروابط بها فيديو شرح الشركة للبشة فهل حالات التحميل المطلوبة تطبق فى اللبشة ام من الممكن ان تختلف


----------



## *مهندسة* (11 مارس 2012)

فى الفيديو السابق قام بعمل run للبشة مرتين 
1st : allowable factors ....soil bearing check
2nd : strength factors ....reinforcing design
ارجو التوضيح لماذا؟؟

ايضا كيف يمكننى استيراد اللبشة من الاتوكاد هل بنفس طريقة و ال layers للبلاطات ؟
بانتظار الافادة و شكرا


----------



## *مهندسة* (11 مارس 2012)

للرفع !!!!!!!:4:


----------



## *مهندسة* (16 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
فى حالة رسم العمود ف اللبشة انا رسمتة بامر column مثل البلاطات 
و لكن كيف لى ان اجعل العلاقة تكون stiff بين اللبشة و العمود؟
ايضا بالنسبة للحوائط كيف اضيف الاحمال عليها ؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (17 مارس 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?tk3wesw4pgql67b
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8n9e6or7vyx4tib
> 
> هذة الروابط بها فيديو شرح الشركة للبشة فهل حالات التحميل المطلوبة تطبق فى اللبشة ام من الممكن ان تختلف





*مهندسة* قال:


> فى الفيديو السابق قام بعمل run للبشة مرتين
> 1st : allowable factors ....soil bearing check
> 2nd : strength factors ....reinforcing design
> ارجو التوضيح لماذا؟؟
> ...





*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فى حالة رسم العمود ف اللبشة انا رسمتة بامر column مثل البلاطات
> و لكن كيف لى ان اجعل العلاقة تكون stiff بين اللبشة و العمود؟
> ايضا بالنسبة للحوائط كيف اضيف الاحمال عليها ؟




ارجو الافادة !!!!!!!


----------



## *مهندسة* (18 مارس 2012)

بخصوص ال strips اذا كانت البشة بها ميل و ليست منتظمة الشكل 
هل لابد ان تكون نهاية الشراائح عند حدود اللبشة اى اذا ظهر جزء منها خارج حدود اللبشة يكون هذا خطا؟؟
حيث حاولت استيرادها من الاتوكاد و لكن لم تظهر كلها 

ما هى حالاات التحميل ف اللبشة 
ايضا كيف يضاف حمل الرياح و احمال الحوائط وال hydrostatic load
و ما قيمة هذة الاحمال؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (19 مارس 2012)

الا يوجد من قام بتصميم لبشة على البرنامج يساعدنى فى هذة التساؤلات
!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 مارس 2012)

مهندسه قال:


> وقام المهندس برسم ال mat من داخل البرنامج اى تم استيراد فقط المحاور و الاعمدة من الاتوكاد
> لماذا ؟ و هل لا يصلح ان اصدرها (حدود اللبشة)من الاتوكاد مثل الفلات سلاب
> ​


يمكن بالطبع اسيراد حدود اللبشه ورسمها من الاتوكاد مثلها مثل البلاطه ولكن المهم هو جعل مركز اللبشه هو مركز محصلة الاحمال للاعمده لكى نحدد أبعاد ومسطح اللبشه قبل ادخالها على برنامج السيف أو يمكن عمل ذلك على برنامج السيف 



> ايضا فى حساب ال subgrade modulus فى الشرح انها تساوى 120*B/C
> , حيث 120 عبارة عن 3*مقلوب ال settlement
> و اخذ ال B/C=200KN/M2
> ارجو توضيح اكثر لهذا القانون !!!!!!​


​هذا قانون تقريبى نستخدمه كمصمميين انشائيين فى حالة عدم وجود بيانات عنه فى تقرير التربه يتم فيه الربط بين اجهاد التربه وال (vertical stiffness(springs للتربه ولكن فى كثير من الاحيان وفى تقرير التربه يكون مذكور فيه قيمة هذه الارقام لانها تعتمد على اختبار الplate bearing test 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (20 مارس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> يمكن بالطبع اسيراد حدود اللبشه ورسمها من الاتوكاد مثلها مثل البلاطه ولكن المهم هو جعل مركز اللبشه هو مركز محصلة الاحمال للاعمده لكى نحدد أبعاد ومسطح اللبشه قبل ادخالها على برنامج السيف أو يمكن عمل ذلك على برنامج السيف
> [/COLOR][/LEFT]
> هذا قانون تقريبى نستخدمه كمصمميين انشائيين فى حالة عدم وجود بيانات عنه فى تقرير التربه يتم فيه الربط بين اجهاد التربه وال (vertical stiffness(springs للتربه ولكن فى كثير من الاحيان وفى تقرير التربه يكون مذكور فيه قيمة هذه الارقام لانها تعتمد على اختبار الplate bearing test
> تقبلى تحياتى




جزاكم الله خيرا 
ما هى طريقة تحديد مركز اللبشة يكون مركز محصلة الاحمال للاعمدة 
ساقوم برفع اللبشة لابداء الراى
و شكرا


----------



## *مهندسة* (20 مارس 2012)

هنا ملف اللبشة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?b4rpoyagd1015uh


----------



## *مهندسة* (20 مارس 2012)

كيف يمكن جعل العلاقة بين الاعمدة و اللبشة stiff 
لانى قمت برسم العمود بالطريقة الطبيعية draw ...column 
كما ف البلاطة فكبف اجعلة support

يوجد فى شرح فيديو هذة الخطوة لرسم العمود draw slab ... stiff اى ان قطاع العمود المستورد من الاتوكاد يعرف كانة بلاطة stiff ,و لكن فى هذة الحالة لايعرف ارتفاع العمود و هل هو لاعلى ام اسفل ؟

ايضا بالنسبة لل core و ال retaining wall كيف يتم رسمهم ف اللبشة لان رسمهم كما ف البلاطات هكذا صاروا حملا و ليس دعامة 

ارجو من المهندسين توضيح الطريقة الصحيحة لرسم كل من الاعمدة و الكور و ال retaining wall
,و شكرااا


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 مارس 2012)

الرفع للاهمية


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 مارس 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> كيف يمكن جعل العلاقة بين الاعمدة و اللبشة stiff
> لانى قمت برسم العمود بالطريقة الطبيعية draw ...column
> كما ف البلاطة فكبف اجعلة support
> يتم تخصيص وتعريف بلاطه بنفس سمك اللبشه المسلحه على أن تكون من النوع stiff وذلك من داخل قائمة define -- slab properties---slab type --stiff
> ...


تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد

اذا هل اقوم برسم العمود ب draw...column ثم اقوم برسم بلاطة stiff فوق مساحة العمود...
و لم افهم الكور و ال retaining wall!!!


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 مارس 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد
> اذا هل اقوم برسم العمود ب draw...column ثم اقوم برسم بلاطة stiff فوق مساحة العمود...
> و لم افهم الكور و ال retaining wall!!!



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الوصف صحيح بالنسه للعمود
أما بالنسبه لكيفية رسم حوائط ال core أو الحوائط السانده بعد تعريفها فى قائمة define وتعريف قطاعها وسمكها يتم رسمها فى أماكنها على المسقط الافقى كالاتى بعد تحديد ارتفاعها مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن وزنها الذاتى سوف يؤخذ فى الاعتبار 

تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (22 مارس 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الوصف صحيح بالنسه للعمود
> أما بالنسبه لكيفية رسم حوائط ال core أو الحوائط السانده بعد تعريفها فى قائمة define وتعريف قطاعها وسمكها يتم رسمها فى أماكنها على المسقط الافقى كالاتى بعد تحديد ارتفاعها مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن وزنها الذاتى سوف يؤخذ فى الاعتبار
> مشاهدة المرفق 79088
> تقبلى تحياتى



جزاكم الله خيرا
هذا بالفعل ما فعلتة ف الحوائط لكن اليس فى هذة الحالة لانها فوق اللبشة تعتبر حمل و ليس support 
اى كيف يمكننى تعريفها كدعامة كما فى حالة العمود..
ايضا هل يمكن اخذ قيم ردود الافعال للكور والاعمدة من الايتاب ووضعها على السيف ام لابد من تصدير الرسم كاملا من الايتاب للسيف مع الاحمال


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 مارس 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> هذا بالفعل ما فعلتة ف الحوائط لكن اليس فى هذة الحالة لانها فوق اللبشة تعتبر حمل و ليس support
> اى كيف يمكننى تعريفها كدعامة كما فى حالة العمود..
> ايضا هل يمكن اخذ قيم ردود الافعال للكور والاعمدة من الايتاب ووضعها على السيف ام لابد من تصدير الرسم كاملا من الايتاب للسيف مع الاحمال


ليس معنى أننا نضيف بلاطه stiff للعمود أننا قد عرفنا للبرنامج أن هذا العمود يعتبر مرتكز على اللبشه وانما اضافة sub grade modulus للبلاطه والتى يتم تعريفها على أساس انها من النوع mat هو الذى يعرف للبرنامج أن الاعمده بأحمالها والحوائط بأحمالها هى التى ترتكز على اللبشه
فى حالة برنامج الايتابس بالطبع الافضل التصديرمنه ردود الافعال شامله رد فعل الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل ولكن لابد من اعادة تعريف قطاعات الاعمده والحوائط فى برنامج السيف لان برنامج الايتابس يتم تصدير ردود الافعال على هيئة قوى وعزوم عند نقط نقط وليس على مسطح عمود stiff كما فى السيف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## هشام حامول (16 أبريل 2012)

بالله عليكم حد يفدنى فى كيفيه عمل شرائح التصميم


----------



## m_sweedy (25 أبريل 2012)

الف الف شكر م/اسامة للاجابات الوافية فهى بحق معلومات ليست موجودة فى فيديوهات الشرح ومنها الكثير استوقفنى اثناء التصميم بالسيف

والشكر ايضا لكل من يسأل ويفتح باب المعرفة والعلم لنفسه ولغيره

جارى قراءة الموضوع بالكامل​


----------



## السيدنصير (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 أبريل 2012)

هشام حامول قال:


> بالله عليكم حد يفدنى فى كيفيه عمل شرائح التصميم



بالنسبه لرسم الشرائح(strips A& B) يتم عملها كالاتى :-
1- من قائمة draw > draw design strips 
2- سوف تظهر شاشه جانبيه يتم تحديد نصف عرض الشريحه = 0.50 م (start width left= start width right = end width left= end width right=0.50)
3- هنا وكأننا نرسم كمره ولكنها& B strip A على أن نبدأ الرسم من اليسار الى اليمين ومن أسفل الى أعلى أى مع الاتجاه الموجب للمحور س والموجب للمحر ص حتى لايظهر العزوم مقلوب 
نبدأ فى رسم stripA الافقى من نقطة (0و0) حتى نهاية المبنى أفقيا
4- يتم تغير اسم الشريحه من الشاشه الجانبيه من A الى اسم B 
5- نرسم ال strip B من نقطة (0و0) الى اقصى ارتفاع على المسقط الافقى ليكون رأسى 
6- يتم عمل امر تكرار Replicated من قائمة edit لل strip A & B كل واحد متر على خطوتين لعمل شبكه من الشرائح كل واحد متر لتغطى المسقط الافقى بالكامل
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 أبريل 2012)

هشام حامول قال:


> بالله عليكم حد يفدنى فى كيفيه عمل شرائح التصميم



بالنسبه لرسم الشرائح(strips A& B) يتم عملها كالاتى :-
1- من قائمة draw > draw design strips 
2- سوف تظهر شاشه جانبيه يتم تحديد نصف عرض الشريحه = 0.50 م (start width left= start width right = end width left= end width right=0.50)
3- هنا وكأننا نرسم كمره ولكنها& B strip A على أن نبدأ الرسم من اليسار الى اليمين ومن أسفل الى أعلى أى مع الاتجاه الموجب للمحور س والموجب للمحر ص حتى لايظهر العزوم مقلوب 
نبدأ فى رسم stripA الافقى من نقطة (0و0) حتى نهاية المبنى أفقيا
4- يتم تغير اسم الشريحه من الشاشه الجانبيه من A الى اسم B 
5- نرسم ال strip B من نقطة (0و0) الى اقصى ارتفاع على المسقط الافقى ليكون رأسى 
6- يتم عمل امر تكرار Replicated من قائمة edit لل strip A & B كل واحد متر على خطوتين لعمل شبكه من الشرائح كل واحد متر لتغطى المسقط الافقى بالكامل
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## هشام حامول (26 أبريل 2012)

ألف شكر مهندس أسامه 
بالله عليك لو فيه امكانيه خروج تسليح البلاطه والأعصاب فى البلاطه الهوردى


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 أبريل 2012)

هشام حامول قال:


> ألف شكر مهندس أسامه
> بالله عليك لو فيه امكانيه خروج تسليح البلاطه والأعصاب فى البلاطه الهوردى


اذا كانت المسافه بين محور العصب الى محور العصب = 0.50 م فيمكن رسم شريحه موازيه لهذا العصب strip A على أن تمر هذه الشريحه بمركز العصب start width left= start width right= 0.25m= end width left= end width right=0.25m
​ومن خلال الشريحه يمكن ايجاد حديد التسليح 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## haf_hamza (14 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 
جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموضوع القيم الذي فيه كثير من الإجابات على التساؤلات وشكر خاص للمهندس أسامة نواره 

لدي سؤالين أرجوا الإجابة عنهما : 

1. عند تصميم اللبشة، يظهر برنامج safe أن الحديد بجانب الحوائط الخرسانية كبير جدا ؟ فهل يعتبر هذا طبيعي ؟ وربما هذا خطأ برمجي في هذا البرنامج 

2. بالنسبة لحساب الPunching، برنامج السيف لا يقوم بحسابه بالنسبة للحواءط الخرسانية؟ لماذا أحيانيا يكون لدي حائط خراساني أبعاده 200mmx1000mm، ولو اعتبرته عمود يعطي قيمة Punching ، فما الحل في هذه الحالة ؟ 

مع جزيل الشكر 



2.


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 يونيو 2012)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموضوع القيم الذي فيه كثير من الإجابات على التساؤلات وشكر خاص للمهندس أسامة نواره
> لدي سؤالين أرجوا الإجابة عنهما :
> 1. عند تصميم اللبشة، يظهر برنامج safe أن الحديد بجانب الحوائط الخرسانية كبير جدا ؟ فهل يعتبر هذا طبيعي ؟ وربما هذا خطأ برمجي في هذا البرنامج
> ...


اولا لاشكر على واجب 
ثانيا الافضل تنزيل الملف للمراجعه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## haf_hamza (18 يونيو 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا لاشكر على واجب
> ثانيا الافضل تنزيل الملف للمراجعه
> تقبل تحياتى




جزاك الله خيرا،

وتجدون في المرفقات الملف 

وسأقوم ان شاء الله لاحقا برفع احد ملفات الأسقف


----------



## *مهندسة* (10 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لدى الان اربع اسقف لعمارة اريد ادخالهم على السيف (سقف الدور الارضى و الاول و التانى و الملحق)
عندما ادخل سقف اى درو مثلا هل ارسم الاعمدة و اضع height below و height above للعمود ام اختار height below فقط ...
لانى اريد الاعتماد على النتائج ف التصميم ... و ما هى النتائج التى استطيع الاستفادة منها ف البرنامج 
و بالنسبة للسور ف الملحق كيف اوصفة على البرنامج هل يعتبر حائط ام ماذا
و بالنسبة لسقوط الحمامات و المطابخ هل يقل السم ام اعمل سقوط فقط ... سمك البلاطة سوليد سلاب 14 سم كيف يكون الحمام و المطبخ


----------



## *مهندسة* (11 سبتمبر 2012)

للرفع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (12 سبتمبر 2012)

قمت بحل سقف على السيف كانت نتائج ردود افعال الاعمدة بقيم تتراوح من 70 الى 260 فهل هذة الارقام منطقية ارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 سبتمبر 2012)

كيف يمكن الاعتماد على نتائج برنامج سيف للكمرات المدفونة ف السقف الهوردى فقد قرات ان نتائج العزوم تكون اقل بكثر من الحقيقة 
فهل من الممكن مثلا عمل نوعين من الخرسانة نوع يعرف الكمر و تكون قيمة Ec هى القيمة الحقيقية 20000000
و نوع اخر يعرف البلاطة و الاعصاب و اقلل قيمة Ec الى 200000 مثلا فتزيد الاحمال على الكمر و بالتالى العزوم 
ام ماذا افعل ؟؟علما بانة صعب ان اصممة يدويا لان الكمر كثير


----------



## كمال محمد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود الطيبه


----------



## *مهندسة* (22 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد حل السقف الهوردى على سيف كانت قيم ال moment على الكمرات تترواح من 40 kn الى 150 kn 
فهل هذة الالارقام منطقية و هل يمكن الاعتماد عليها فى تصميم الكمر


----------



## *مهندسة* (22 سبتمبر 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> بعد حل السقف الهوردى على سيف كانت قيم ال moment على الكمرات تترواح من 40 kn الى 150 kn
> فهل هذة الالارقام منطقية و هل يمكن الاعتماد عليها فى تصميم الكمر


*هذه القيم عاديه فى تصميم الكمرات ولكن الافضل فى حالة استخدام برنامج السيف فى حل البلاطه الهوردى هو عمل توزيع أحمال البلاطه على الكمرات الهوردى يدوى ولانترك برنامج السيف يقوم بتوزيع أحمال البلاطه على الكمرات الهوردى لانه يعتبرها وكأنها بلاطه لاكمريه يتم توزيعها فى 4 جهات حتى لوكانت هذه البلاطه one way hollow block والافضل تنزيل ملف السيف والسقف اتوكاد للمراجعه 
تقبلى تحياتى *


----------



## *مهندسة* (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مرفق لوحة الاتوكاد وملف السيف لسقف الدور الارضى و الاول 
علما بانى وضعت قيمة Ec للكمر و العمدان كما هى 20000000 و قمت بوضعها 200000 لللاعصاب و البلاطة لتزيد الاحمال على الكمر 
ايضا لم اضع حمل السلم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## *مهندسة* (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ملفات السيف
و يبق الدور الثانى و الملحق سارفعهم لاحقا

ايضا كيف يمكنن استخراج حديد الاعصاب و ال solid part


----------



## *مهندسة* (22 سبتمبر 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اذا كان مكتوب على الكمرة failed فهل هذا يعنى انها لا تتحمل الاحمال الواقعة عليها 
و ف هذة الحالة هل ازيد من عمق الكمرة و اعيد الحل مرة اخرى


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*مهندسة*; قال:


> ملفات السيف
> و يبق الدور الثانى و الملحق سارفعهم لاحقا
> 
> ايضا كيف يمكنن استخراج حديد الاعصاب و ال solid part


أختى المهندسه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انصحك بالتدريب أكثر على الحل اليدوى لايجاد الاحمال على الكمرات الهوردى 
لان الملف به أشياء كثيره ناقصه من الاحمال وهى:-
1- أحمال حوائط المبانى 
2- أحمال الطوب الهوردى 
3- أحمال السلالم 
4- الاحمال الحيه فى الحمامات والمطابخ والبلكونات تكون 300 كجم\م2 على حسب الكود المصرى 
5- عرض الاعصاب كبير 15 سم برغم أن طول الاعصاب span ليس كبير مما يزيد من الاوزان والاحمال على الكمرات المدفونه والافضل أن يكون 10 سم 
مما تقدم وكما ذكرت أن نتائج برنامج السيف ليست دقيقه فى البلاطه الهوردى سوف يكون هناك فرق كبير فى نتائج العزوم على الكمرات الهوردى 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اى برنامج يمكن استخدامة لتصميم الميدات هل برنامج safe يصلح لذلك


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> اى برنامج يمكن استخدامة لتصميم الميدات هل برنامج safe يصلح لذلك


يتم تصميم الميدات الرابطه بين القواعد المسلحه على فرق الهبوط التفاضلى المسموح به فى الكود الذى تعمليين عليه ويمكن عمل ذلك فى برنامج السيف 12 وذلك باختيار نقطة ارتكاز العمود على القاعده المسلحه وعمل لها ازاحه point displacment فى اتجاه محور Z- عن طريق قائمة Assign 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> يتم تصميم الميدات الرابطه بين القواعد المسلحه على فرق الهبوط التفاضلى المسموح به فى الكود الذى تعمليين عليه ويمكن عمل ذلك فى برنامج السيف 12 وذلك باختيار نقطة ارتكاز العمود على القاعده المسلحه وعمل لها ازاحه point displacment فى اتجاه محور Z- عن طريق قائمة Assign
> تقبلى تحياتى



هل ممكن توضيح اكثر 
انا نقلت الاعمدة و الميد من الاتوكاد 
الميد اعرفها كانها كمرة 
لكن لم افهم عمل ازاحة؟
اى اختار مركز العمود و assign point displacement 
ما اسم الحمل D.L او L.L او SDL
وكم قيمة الازاحة فى -Z اكتب القيمة بالسالب 
اعمل بالكود الامريكى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> هل ممكن توضيح اكثر
> انا نقلت الاعمدة و الميد من الاتوكاد
> الميد اعرفها كانها كمرة
> لكن لم افهم عمل ازاحة؟
> ...


المقصود بالازاحه فى اتجاه -z هى ال Differential settelment وهذه فرق هبوط رأسي بين القواعد وبعضها يكون مسموح بقيمه معينه مذكوره فى تحليل التربه وكذلك فى الكود الامريكى الذى تعمليين عليه 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## *مهندسة* (25 سبتمبر 2012)

تكون كم تقريبا ف الكود الامريكى لان صعب جدا ابحث عنها ف الكود


----------



## *مهندسة* (5 أكتوبر 2012)

فى برنامج السيف عند تصميم قاعدة و اظهار التسليح 
ما هو direction 1 و ما هو direction 2 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل 1 ال ف اتجاة x و 2 ال ف اتجاة y ...بصرف النظر عن ابعاد القاعدة
ام 1 ال ف الاتجاة القصير للقاعدة , و 2 ال ف الاتجاة الطويل للقاعدة


----------



## أحبك في الله (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> فى برنامج السيف عند تصميم قاعدة و اظهار التسليح
> ما هو direction 1 و ما هو direction 2 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل 1 ال ف اتجاة x و 2 ال ف اتجاة y ...بصرف النظر عن ابعاد القاعدة
> ام 1 ال ف الاتجاة القصير للقاعدة , و 2 ال ف الاتجاة الطويل للقاعدة


دي إتجاهات ال Local axes للبلاطة
الأحمر هو 1 والأخضر 2 
إظهريهم من set display options وسلحي علي حسب إتجاههم.


----------



## eng mohamad1988 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*سوال 
اذا كان عندي مبنى مولف من عدد من الطوابق ولدراسة مثلا بلاطة الطابق قبل الاخير هل تكون حمولة الاعمدة حمولة السقف *2 بفرض ان السقف متكرر وذلك في حال دراسة البلاطات الفطرية
ام ان حمولة الاعمدة هي حمولة أو رد فعل سقف واحد 
*


----------



## *مهندسة* (17 نوفمبر 2012)

قمت بحل سقف على السيف 
وكانت النتيجة جميع الكمرات تقريبا failed اين يمكن ان يوجد الخطا؟؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (17 نوفمبر 2012)

هنا الملف الذى بة المشكلة


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*مهندسة* قال:


> هنا الملف الذى بة المشكلة


المشكله أنه تم تعريف الحالة التى سوف يقوم التصميم عليها وهى ال ultimate من تعريف الحمل الميت والحمل الحى من حالات تعريف سهم الهبوط الانى وطويل الامد كالاتى 



وكما عرفنا من قبل أن تعريف سهم الهبوط يكون فيه التحليل فى برنامج السيف غير خطى اى nonlinear وبالتالى اى تحليل أو تصميم يعتمد على هذا النوع من التحليل لن يكون صحيحاوالمفروض عمل الاتى فى تعريف حالة ال ultimate

وكما أن تعريف وطريقه تعريف حساب سهم الهبوط الانى أو طويل الامد Short & long term deflection غير دقيقه تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## محمود عبد الشافى ج (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ... لو سمحتو يا جماعة عايز برنامج اوفيس وارد 2007 . للتحمبل . ومش عارف اوصلو فى المنتدى .. ممكن حد يشرحلى اذى اوصلو ...


----------



## deadheart333 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....احب ارفع اجمل واعظم تحية لكل عضو فى هذا المنتدى العظيم اللى لولاه لما حصلت على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات
عندى عمود شايل كمرتين زى ما انتوا شايفين فى الصورة هو لازم الكمرة تبقى على مركز العمود ولا طالما بقت على جت على العمود فى اى منطقة يبقى عادى


----------



## deadheart333 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عندى كمرتين على العمود هل شرط ان الكمر يجى فى مركز العمود اللى بيعملها السيف نقطة لونها اخضر ولا طالما الكمرة بقت على القطاع مفيش مشكلة (شكرا جزيلا)


----------



## deadheart333 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عندى كمرتين على العمود هل شرط ان الكمر يجى فى مركز العمود اللى بيعملها السيف نقطة لونها اخضر ولا طالما الكمرة بقت على القطاع مفيش مشكلة


----------



## deadheart333 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو الرد السريع من اخوانى او اخواتى يعطيكم العافية


----------



## *مهندسة* (20 نوفمبر 2012)

لا مش بالضرورة تكون ف المركز تحديدا
لكن انا بحاول اوصل الكمرة لمنتصف العمود لكن مش شرط نقطة المركز
لكن مهم تمر الكمرة بالعمود حتى يفهم البرنامج وجود support عند العمود و يحمل الكمرة علية


----------



## deadheart333 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

هيا الفكرة حضرتك ان انا جربت مرة الكمرة على وش العمود ومرة عند المنتصف ومرة على اخر العمود وفى التلات حالات حصلت على قيم مختلفة للعزوم وهل المفروض انى اوصل الكمرة لحد النقطة الخضراء اللى هيا تعتبر الinsertion point للعمود وكمان لو عندى بردة كمرة طرفية (L-SECTION) مش المفروض تترسم على حدود البلاطة والعمود لانى شوفت جميع الشروحات بما فيهم شرح شركة CSI نفسة ولاقيت انه مابيرسمش الكمرة على حدود البلاطة طيب الجزء اللى بارز من البلاطة دة مش يعتبر CANTLIVER بالنسبة اللكمرة (شكرا لتفاعل حضرتك معايا واتمنى انى ااستفيد من حضرتك)


----------



## deadheart333 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

سؤال كمان من فضل حضرتك انا شوفت حضرتك وانتى بتكلمى المهندس الرائع :اسامة نوارة فى موضوع القطاعات وقال لحضرتك ان انا مابرسمش ابدا قطاع Rectangular وكل الكمر يا برسمه (T SEC)يا اما (L SEC) الكلام اللى ناس قاليتهولى ان الكمر بترسم RECTANGULAR والسيف لوحده بيفهم القطاعات (T & L) لان الكمرة مندمجة مع البلاطة طيب لو عندى بردة Cantilever هل برسم قطاعه (t) ولا برسمه rectangular مع العلم انه انا عارف ان ممكن ارسمه t sec بس لما اجى اصممه اصممه على انه rec علشان العزم السالب يا ريت اعرف راى حضرتك (وبشكر حضرتك جدا جدا كمان مرة على التفاعل بس مشكلة البرنامج انه مليان خبايا كتير لازم نحللها وعلى فكرة انا مشترك من اكتر من سنة بس دى اول تفاعل ليا مع المنتدى)


----------



## deadheart333 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

اتمنى من المهندسين العظماء سرعة الرد للحاجة الشديدة لهذة المعلومة


----------



## deadheart333 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

اين المهندسين العظماء امثال المهندس:اسامة نوارة وغيره


----------



## *مهندسة* (20 نوفمبر 2012)

deadheart333 قال:


> هيا الفكرة حضرتك ان انا جربت مرة الكمرة على وش العمود ومرة عند المنتصف ومرة على اخر العمود وفى التلات حالات حصلت على قيم مختلفة للعزوم وهل المفروض انى اوصل الكمرة لحد النقطة الخضراء اللى هيا تعتبر الinsertion point للعمود وكمان لو عندى بردة كمرة طرفية (L-SECTION) مش المفروض تترسم على حدود البلاطة والعمود لانى شوفت جميع الشروحات بما فيهم شرح شركة CSI نفسة ولاقيت انه مابيرسمش الكمرة على حدود البلاطة طيب الجزء اللى بارز من البلاطة دة مش يعتبر CANTLIVER بالنسبة اللكمرة (شكرا لتفاعل حضرتك معايا واتمنى انى ااستفيد من حضرتك)



خبرتى قليلة مازلت اتعلم ونتمنى ان يفيدنا اساتذتنا كما اعتدنا على ذلك
بالنسبة للكمرة L sec لو تقصد الجزء البارز من Lالمفروض يكون باتجاة داخل البلاطة و لا يعتبر كانتليفر هو قطاع الكمرة فقط
لكن يجب ان يكون هذا الجزء داخل البلاطة 
احيانا عند رسم ال L SEC ترسم الشفة للخارج ف هذة الحالة تختار الكمرة 
ثم assign ... beam data ..... insertion point...وتعلم على mirror about local 2 axsis
هكذا غيرت الاتجاة البارز خارج البلاطة الى الداخل 
و حتى يوضح لك اذا كان حرف L مضبوط ام يحتاج هذة الخطوة 
بتختار 3D 
ومن علامة صح تجعل الرسم EXTRUDE VIEW


----------



## *مهندسة* (21 نوفمبر 2012)

المفروض تكون البيمات على حدود البلاطة L و ايضا لو داخل البلاطة وشغالة ف اتجاة واحد يوجد مثلا مسقط من جهة ومن جهة اخرى البلاطة ترسم L واتجاة ال L لداخل البلاطة
و البيمات الداخلية ال شغالة من الجهتين تكون T
و البيمات الhidden beam تكون R

بالنسبة للقطاعات الاستاذ المهندس اسامة نوارة كانت هذة مشاركتة
_اخي مهندس نوارة.....لدي اسئلة عن سيف وهي_​_1.متى ادخل قطاع الكمرات بشكل مستطيل وايضا قطاع t ,l؟_​_يتم ادخال قطاع الكمره وتعريفه كما يتضح فى الصوره التاليه حيث يكون مكان ووضع الكمره على المسقط الافقى للسقف هو الذى يحدد ذلك فقطاع (أ-أ) يكون عنده قطاع الكمره l وقطاع (ب-ب) يكون قطاع الكمره t-section_​





_ويكون عرض الكمره flanged b من الكود كما يلى _​




_2.فيا حبذا توضح بالمخطط معين(رسم توضيحي) اماكن تحرير للعزوم عند الكمرات._​_الكمره ك1 هى كمره simple beam لذلك يجب تحرير طرفيها من الناحيتين لجعل العزوم m33 تساوى صفر عند الطرفين _​_والكمره ك2 طرفيه اى قيمة العزوم عند العمود على محور12-12 تساوى صفر لذلكيجب تحرير قيمة العزوم فىالبرنامجm33 لتساوى صفر عند هذا العمود فقط _​


----------



## deadheart333 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

اختى المهندسة اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك ولكنى لم اقصد بالcantilever بالجزء البارز من حرف Lولكن كنت اقصد البلاطة نفسها فعند رسم الكمرة الطرفية من منتصف العمود لمنتصف العمود الاخر يتبقى جزء من البلاطة نفسها يبرز برة الكمرة فما اقصده يا اختى العزيزة هو رسم الكمرة نفسها على حدود العمود الخارجية وايضا هى حدود البلاطة ::::::ثانيا لو الكمرة cantilever هل يتم رسمه ايضا ( L or T SEC) ولا نرسمها RECTANGLER وارجو افادتك الجميلة سريعا


----------



## *مهندسة* (11 مارس 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ليس معنى أننا نضيف بلاطه stiff للعمود أننا قد عرفنا للبرنامج أن هذا العمود يعتبر مرتكز على اللبشه وانما اضافة sub grade modulus للبلاطه والتى يتم تعريفها على أساس انها من النوع mat هو الذى يعرف للبرنامج أن الاعمده بأحمالها والحوائط بأحمالها هى التى ترتكز على اللبشه
> فى حالة برنامج الايتابس بالطبع الافضل التصديرمنه ردود الافعال شامله رد فعل الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل ولكن لابد من اعادة تعريف قطاعات الاعمده والحوائط فى برنامج السيف لان برنامج الايتابس يتم تصدير ردود الافعال على هيئة قوى وعزوم عند نقط نقط وليس على مسطح عمود stiff كما فى السيف
> تقبل تحياتى



لقد قمت باستراد لبشة من الايتاب للسيف و رسمت اللبشة فى برنامج السيف و رسمت ال stlff ف اماكن الاعمدة عرفتها بلاطة stiff و لكن لم ارسم العمود نفسة فهل 
1-لابد من رسم العمود و فى حال رسمة هل يكون بارتفاع دور واحد فقط ام جميع ادوار الفيلا
2- ابضا عندما اخترت النقطة مركز العمود يوجد عليها الاحمال من الايتابس و لكن النقطة نفسها معرفة restraints ...none فهل اغيرها الى ركيزة ؟ و هل تكون الركيزة HINGED ام FIXED
3-,و بالنسبة للكور هل اقوم بعمل شئ يخصها على السيف 
4-و السؤال الاخير بخصوص الاعمدة خارج حدود اللبشة اريد عمل لها ISOLATED FOOTING فهل هذا ممكنا فى نفس ملف اللبشة ام احتاج ملف منفصل 
و ما هى خطوات عمل القواعد المنفصلة على السيف 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم . في البدايه احب اشكر كل من ساهم في مثل هذه الاعمال حتا تعم الفائده ع الجميع 
كان لدي استفسار بعد وضع السقف الهوردي ع برنامج السيف وعند اجراء عمليه التحليل الانشائي run ظهرت لدي هذه الرساله :4:ERROR:29: (waile running analysis ) 
element length is zero for frame 130-1 ولو يكتمل التحليل :87:... ياريت لو حد لديه معومات عن حل هذه المشكله لايبخل علينا وله جزيل الشكر:75:


----------



## *مهندسة* (15 مارس 2014)

سؤال : عند استيراد البلاطات من الايتابس الى السيف تم اتوماتيكيا تعريف بلاطة stiif عند كل عمود و لا يكمن ازالها كل ما اعمل delete لا تمسح 
فما الحل اذا تركتها هل تؤثر على الحل و كيف يجب ان تكون خصائصها هل انقص تخانتها ام تكون بتخانة البلاطة ام بارتفاع العمود؟؟


----------



## *مهندسة* (16 مارس 2014)

include automatic rigid zone area over column or wall 
اريد تعريف مدى تاثير هذة الخطوة ف تعريف الاعمدة و الحوائط لان الفرق ف النتائج كان كبير جدا في الحالتين حين اختيارها حيث تظهر فوق العمود او الحائط بلاطة من نوع stiff و لا يمكن ازالتها بامر delete 
حيث عند اختياراها كان الحديد الاضافي المطلوب كبير جدا و ال punching shear unsafe 
و في حالة عدم اختيارها كانت النتائج طبيعية و منطقية 
من لدية معلومات بخصوص هذة النقطة حيث اريد فهمها جيدا ... و شكرا


----------



## محمود حسين هاشم (26 أكتوبر 2014)

عندي مشكله في المومنت علي العمدان في برنامج السيف بيطلع المومنت كبير في جزء وصغير في جزء اخر 
ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*مهندسة* قال:


> include automatic rigid zone area over column or wall
> اريد تعريف مدى تاثير هذة الخطوة ف تعريف الاعمدة و الحوائط لان الفرق ف النتائج كان كبير جدا في الحالتين حين اختيارها حيث تظهر فوق العمود او الحائط بلاطة من نوع stiff و لا يمكن ازالتها بامر delete
> حيث عند اختياراها كان الحديد الاضافي المطلوب كبير جدا و ال punching shear unsafe
> و في حالة عدم اختيارها كانت النتائج طبيعية و منطقية
> من لدية معلومات بخصوص هذة النقطة حيث اريد فهمها جيدا ... و شكرا



أعتقد أن العكس هو الصحيح ..
فعند اختيارها يقل التسليح السالب أعلى الأعمدة كثيرا و تقل قيمة اجهاد الثقب قليلا ..
و هي بالفعل لا يمكن مسحها Delete و لكن يجب الغاءها بنفس طريقة ادخالها ..
و لكن يمكن مسح Stiff area المستوردة من برنامج ETABS ..
و لذلك يفضل اضافتها لأنها تعطي نتائج طبيعية ..
اذا كانت النتائج بخلاف ما ذكرت أعلاه فقد يحسن رفع الملف لدراسته ..


----------

